# ~~~JUST CAUSE~~~~



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

*"JUST CAUSE"*....._" A standard or test often applied to determine the appropriateness of disciplinary action. The factors that may be considered in determining just ... Legally acceptable or sufficient reason.Also called good cause or reason._"




my 61' rag conversion...from 4dr....using 62' Buick Invicta vert parts....since all the parts on o.g rag was bad,,and car was so far gone,,this is what i have to resort to. to be less work...since less than 5% of car was good,,,,this is the reason....and the _"just cause_" for this operation...hate if u must....Im not looking to sell this car,,,,ever..so...whatever it takes to get what i want....61 impala convertible has and always will be my dream car...

here are pics when i first got the 4dr











































































































more pics in sec.....bare with me..


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

im trying to find pics when i first got the Buick,,,i dont think i took any  it was in pretty good shape,,,i got it on ebay for 1500..and paid 800 to have shipped to me...


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

My Elco......


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Oct 27 2008, 09:31 PM~11989284
> *"JUST CAUSE"....." A standard or test often applied to determine the appropriateness of disciplinary action. The factors that may be considered in determining just ...  Legally acceptable or sufficient reason.Also called good cause or reason."
> 
> my 61' rag conversion...from 4dr....using 62' Buick Invicta vert parts....since all the parts on o.g rag was bad,,and car was so far gone,,this is what i have to resort to. to be less work...since less than 5% of car was good,,,,this is the reason....and the "just cause" for this operation...hate if u must....Im not looking to sell this car,,,,ever...61 impala convertible has and always will be my dream car...
> ...


seen it done before many times...dont see why u cant do it...good luck homie


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

I have alot more pics,,,,,i will post later..and continue to post progress pics


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

come on homie dont leave us hangin


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

yowza!!!

lot of work ahead of you homie :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 27 2008, 08:36 PM~11989376
> *come on homie dont leave us hangin
> *


the last pics i posted are ones from today...i just got the back piece cut out of the 4dr today....i will be working on the posts from 4dr tomorrow and replacing the peices of rockers with ones from 2dr



I still have a 62' Impala h/t that im using for parts,,,and a 61' bubbletop(just incase):biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 27 2008, 08:37 PM~11989379
> *yowza!!!
> 
> lot of work ahead of you homie :biggrin:
> *


i got more time than money :cheesy:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

damn this is going to be a crazy good topic!!! a 4dr converted into a ragtop damn im excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Best Of Luck To You My Brotha... :thumbsup:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

thanks alot guys,,,,,should be interesting.......atleast im actually working on this,and motivated.....


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

a vert invicta, a 61 4 door, 61 vert, 61 bubble, elco and a 62. :0 


Got any pics of the rotten 61 vert that you can't build?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 28 2008, 07:33 AM~11992485
> *a vert invicta, a 61 4 door, 61 vert, 61 bubble, elco and a 62.  :0
> Got any pics of the rotten 61 vert that you can't build?
> *


u forgot the rag 64ss :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 27 2008, 10:37 PM~11989379
> *yowza!!!
> 
> lot of work ahead of you homie :biggrin:
> *


x2 homie has got bigger balls than me (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Oct 27 2008, 10:41 PM~11989457
> *i got more time than money :cheesy:
> *


aint that the truth ,i can def relate to that shit,good luck with the build,and 
"just cause" is a good name


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 28 2008, 08:31 AM~11992611
> *x2 homie has got bigger balls than me (no ****) :biggrin:
> *


no comment


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 28 2008, 08:36 AM~11992621
> *no comment
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 28 2008, 08:38 AM~11992625
> *
> *


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 28 2008, 06:33 AM~11992485
> *a vert invicta, a 61 4 door, 61 vert, 61 bubble, elco and a 62.  :0
> Got any pics of the rotten 61 vert that you can't build?
> *


That just isn't right.


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

wired61 do you guys in pensacola have an spot where lolow's get together . i m ni mobile alabama


----------



## elcaballo84LTD (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Oct 27 2008, 09:02 PM~11989740
> *damn this is  going to be a crazy good topic!!! a 4dr converted into a ragtop damn im excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

FYI - The apostrophe comes before the year, since you removed the 19, as in '61. Nice project though. This should be interesting.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> *SIX1RAG  Posted Today, 06:21 AM
> 
> QUOTE(61 Impala on 3 @ Oct 28 2008, 07:33 AM) *
> a vert invicta, a 61 4 door, 61 vert, 61 bubble, elco and a 62.  shocked.gif
> ...


naw,,i sold it last month :biggrin: but...i do have 2 daily's...truck and Rodeo :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> *NY-BOSSMAN  Posted Today, 06:35 AM
> 
> QUOTE(wired61 @ Oct 27 2008, 10:41 PM) *
> i got more time than money cheesy.gif
> ...


yeah, i damn sure aint ballin like some folks on here  thanks man,,i thought the name was appropriate :biggrin: 



> *61 Impala on 3  Posted Today, 09:05 AM
> 
> QUOTE(61 Impala on 3 @ Oct 28 2008, 06:33 AM) *
> a vert invicta, a 61 4 door, 61 vert, 61 bubble, elco and a 62.  shocked.gif
> Got any pics of the rotten 61 vert that you can't build?*


the only pics i have are the ones i posted on Skims topic a while back, its completely rotted,,as if it sat in a swamp,car broke in half.everything is rotted,,looks better in pics than what it actually is...its a basketcase



> *SEISKUATRO,SS  Posted Today, 09:16 AM
> wired61 do you guys in pensacola have an spot where lolow's get together . i m ni mobile alabama*


not really around here,,,i mean,,there is a spot where a bunch of old cars/old guys hang out on sat. nights. everbody gets together and goes and checks out all the old cars/hotrods....we cruise thru there sometimes....and there is spot called "bayfront" that a bunch of ricers,and mini trucks go...we cruise by there,and hit switches on them and leave....haha,,,,no real places to go cruisin tho..and kinda slim on low's here



> *Badass94Cad  Posted Today, 09:30 AM
> FYI - The apostrophe comes before the year, since you removed the 19, as in '61. Nice project though. This should be interesting. cool.gif*


:angel:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Lotsa 4door/2door verts out there :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Oct 28 2008, 03:00 PM~11995512
> *naw,,i sold it last month :biggrin:
> yeah, i damn sure aint ballin like some folks on here  thanks man,,i thought the name was appropriate  :biggrin:
> the only pics i have are the ones i posted on Skims topic a while back, its completely rotted,,as if it sat in a swamp,car broke in half.everything is rotted,,looks better in pics than what it actually is...its a basketcase
> ...



yup nothing but ricers and trucks, me and Cam383rs rode through on night, them kats were dropped jawed :biggrin: Rollin primer and all :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 28 2008, 01:03 PM~11995533
> *Lotsa 4door/2door verts out there :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Oct 27 2008, 09:23 PM~11990004
> *thanks alot guys,,,,,should be interesting.......atleast im actually working on this,and motivated.....
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Oct 27 2008, 07:34 PM~11989334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Oct 28 2008, 03:00 PM~11995512
> *yeah, i damn sure aint ballin like some folks on here  thanks man,,i thought the name was appropriate  :biggrin:
> *


IT JUST MEANS WE GOTTA WORK TWICE AS HARD TO ROLL WE THESE BALLERS :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 29 2008, 08:09 AM~12003232
> *IT JUST MEANS WE GOTTA WORK TWICE AS HARD TO ROLL WE THESE BALLERS :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

IS THAT THE 61 U GOT FROM SKIM??????????? :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 29 2008, 07:13 AM~12003516
> *IS THAT THE 61 U GOT FROM SKIM??????????? :0
> *


:no: i got all of the ones i got local :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Oct 29 2008, 03:28 PM~12006657
> *:no: i got all of the ones i got local :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Oct 29 2008, 06:49 PM~12008364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thay grinders junk, i burnt up two of them i hate dewalt...whats up wired.....hows it coming along...more pics more pics :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 29 2008, 04:52 PM~12008392
> *thay grinders junk, i burnt up two of them i hate dewalt...whats up wired.....hows it coming along...more pics more pics :biggrin:
> *


x2...this is the 2nd one i have burnt up and its fairly new. I prefer Milwaukee myself.which most of my other tools are.... If i can keep people from showing up at my house tryin to talk to me bout shit im doin, I might be able to get more done :angry: 
more pics/progress tomorrow :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 29 2008, 05:52 PM~12008392
> *thay grinders junk, i burnt up two of them i hate dewalt...whats up wired.....hows it coming along...more pics more pics :biggrin:
> *


I dont know about their grinders, but ive got an electric DeWalt drill that i can not kill no matter how hard i try, lol.

Mmmmmmmmm, i can almost smell the metal if i get close enough to the screen! :biggrin:


----------



## ttopstouchless (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Oct 29 2008, 04:56 PM~12008427
> *x2...this is the 2nd one i have burnt up and its fairly new. I prefer Milwaukee myself.which most of my other tools are.... If i can keep people from showing up at my house tryin to talk to me bout shit im doin, I might be able to get more done :angry:
> more pics/progress tomorrow :cheesy:
> *



gawww who keeps bugga booing.....lol....nice project.....


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

TTT FOR MORE PICS


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

damn you the man Mo,i give you lot's of credit and props taking on a project like that,so is a 61 4 door same length as a 2 door? are you keeping it 4 door or converting that also?....oh yea that fucking elco is sick as hell


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BrownSugar85_@Oct 29 2008, 11:37 PM~12012363
> *damn you the man Mo,i give you lot's of credit and props taking on a project like that,so is a 61 4 door same length as a 2 door? are you keeping it 4 door or converting that also?....oh yea that fucking elco is sick as hell
> *


thanks V...just tryin to make somthin happen...definately gonna be a o.g lookin 2dr vert.....if all goes well,it will be as o.g lookin as u can get...thanks for props on Elco,,,i had to get one,i had been wanting one for yeaaarrsss....finally scooped me up one to ride for a lil bit while doin this 61


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 29 2008, 07:23 PM~12008663
> *I dont know about their grinders, but ive got an electric DeWalt drill that i can not kill no matter how hard i try, lol.
> 
> Mmmmmmmmm, i can almost smell the metal if i get close enough to the screen!  :biggrin:
> *


haha me too,i put my tools threw some shit too,ive always liked dewalt


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 29 2008, 05:23 PM~12008663
> *I dont know about their grinders, but ive got an electric DeWalt drill that i can not kill no matter how hard i try, lol.
> 
> Mmmmmmmmm, i can almost smell the metal if i get close enough to the screen!  :biggrin:
> *


I've had a high speed dewalt drill now for well over 12 years. It's durty but still fires right up!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 30 2008, 06:45 AM~12013221
> *haha me too,i put my tools threw some shit too,ive always liked dewalt
> *


Im a fan too :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

*ATTN ALL HOPPERS...
THE MAJESTICS WILL BE HAVING A HOP OFF @ THE DEC.6 TOYS FOR TOTS SHOW.
BUT ITS JUST NOT A HOPP OFF. NO HOLDS BAR, FOR THE FIRST TIME IN FLORIDA'S HISTORY ONE HOPPER, ONE CLUB OR INDIVIDUAL WILL HAVE THE BRAGGIN RIGHTS TO "KING OF FLA", U HEARD IT RIGHT! "KING OF FLA"...

GO BACK TO THE COUNTY,HOOD, CITY OR EVEN STATE YOU REPRESENT WITH $300.00 CASH , AND THE "KING OF FLA". AWARD.
** MIN. OF 8 HOPPERS NEED TO REG. FOR BRAGGING RIGHTS HOP OFF**
*** $20 FOR HOP, AND HOPPERS NEED TO PRE-REG BY NOV. 22, 2008*** *


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

[/quote]

NICE!!! good fit


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

you going to finish this project or sell it off when its half way done? :twak:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Oct 30 2008, 04:25 PM~12017976
> *you going to finish this project or sell it off when its half way done?  :twak:
> *


finish/keep it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hopefully :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Oct 30 2008, 09:10 PM~12019439
> *finish/keep it :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: hopefully :biggrin:
> *





:uh: 





:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

here is pics from a couple of days of work, still have to cut and graft fenderwells a little more...still has to slide back a little bit....but, u get the idea....more pics tomorrow.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 1 2008, 04:45 PM~12034770
> *here is pics from a couple of days of work, still have to cut and graft fenderwells a little more...still has to slide back a little bit....but, u get the idea....more pics tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 

remember to just tack everything in  and line up everything!! windows,doors,post all that :biggrin: post some pics of how that post is done?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 1 2008, 07:45 PM~12034770
> *here is pics from a couple of days of work, still have to cut and graft fenderwells a little more...still has to slide back a little bit....but, u get the idea....more pics tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...


a true american classic right there folks...RED WHITE and BLUE :biggrin: whats up wired coming along real nice


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Best of luck to you Mo on your build. I wish I could give you some advice at this time, but I am NO builder. I will be here tuned in to watch the progress and for some moral support. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DON'T LET THIS TOPIC DIE!!!!! BUILD IT AND MAKE IT HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

Big ups to you Bro for taking on such a huge challenge. I'll be droping in every now and then.


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

looks good , your actually making it look easy


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 1 2008, 07:49 PM~12035716
> *Best of luck to you Mo on your build.  I wish I could give you some advice at this time, but I am NO builder.  I will be here tuned in to watch the progress and for some moral support. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  DON'T LET THIS TOPIC DIE!!!!! BUILD IT AND MAKE IT HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 a complement from seth! whoa whats goin on? end of world comin?


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 1 2008, 10:54 PM~12036571
> *:0  :0  :0  a complement from seth! whoa whats goin on? end of world comin?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

thanks alot guys...its alot of work, but, saved alot of harder work by doin it this way.. I wont give up on this, so keep checkin the topic for progress.

Andrew:::, definately tacking everything and lining up before i fully weld anything in. i already test fitted the windshield 

i gotta tackle some rust issues on the inner wheel well tomorrow. check back


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 1 2008, 10:37 PM~12036839
> *thanks alot guys...its alot of work, but, saved alot of harder work by doin it this way.. I wont give up on this, so keep checkin the topic for progress.
> 
> Andrew:::, definately tacking everything and lining up before i fully weld anything in. i already test fitted the windshield
> ...


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

get down! love this! lots of pix please! :biggrin: this cat is a real rider for sure! makes my project look like a freekin bicycle build!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 1 2008, 11:02 PM~12036991
> *
> *


 x100


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

wow, good luck man , i love 61 verts, no matter whatit takes to get/make one... and your straight up about it, so no problems there!


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

thanks alot everyone...took a few pics today,,,nothing really special tho,,,more cutting of wheel wells,and fitment of the whole thing..alot of taking it in,and out,in and out....









































i used self tapping screws to hold these two peices together,,so i can make one clean cut to graft them together


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 Good lucc!!!!!!!


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

damn i cant believe this is really happening!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Hey mo I remember those days. Whatever u do don't get frustrated. Its all metal if you fuck it up you cut it out and do it over. Concentrate on one section at a time and before u know it you will be ready for bodywork. Hang in there now and don't lose motivation because you can do it.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

YOU THE MAN MO!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 2 2008, 09:21 PM~12042479
> *Hey mo I remember those days. Whatever u do don't get frustrated. Its all metal if you fuck it up you cut it out and do it over. Concentrate on one section at a time and before u know it you will be ready for bodywork. Hang in there now and don't lose motivation because you can do it.
> *


thanks for the encouragement Tony....its guys like u with topics like yours that motivate me. since i finally see a little progress, i want to stay out in garage as much as possible. when i get frustrated, I step back and look at the car, and see the shape slowly changing to my dream car, and then i get all giddy like a little school girl..................and then i get back to work like this :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 2 2008, 08:26 PM~12042525
> *thanks for the encouragement Tony....its guys like u with topics like yours that motivate me. since i finally see a little progress, i was to stay out in garage as much as possible. when i get frustrated, I step back and look at the car, and see the shape slowly changing to my dream car, and then i get all giddy like a little school girl..................and then i get back to work like this  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




















GOOD JOB!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

*LOOKIN GOOD!!!*


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 2 2008, 08:26 PM~12042525
> *thanks for the encouragement Tony....its guys like u with topics like yours that motivate me. since i finally see a little progress, i want to stay out in garage as much as possible. when i get frustrated, I step back and look at the car, and see the shape slowly changing to my dream car, and then i get all giddy like a little school girl..................and then i get back to work like this  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: keep it up mo! lookin good. your way might be better then mine im goin to have to think about it


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

dont get half way there then stop like this guy


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 2 2008, 09:44 PM~12042678
> *dont get half way there then stop like this guy
> 
> 
> ...


never!!


is that the one that was on craigslist/ebay month or so ago,,from Cali?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 2 2008, 08:46 PM~12042703
> *never!!
> is that the one that was on craigslist/ebay month or so ago,,from Cali?
> *


yea it was on ebay first then craigslist. it started as a 2 door post belair so its a little different but same concept. 

and then theres alway this jewel!  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 2 2008, 09:51 PM~12042743
> *yea it was on ebay first then craigslist. it started as a 2 door post belair so its a little different but same concept.
> 
> and then theres alway this jewel!   :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> ...


 :0 is that yours?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 2 2008, 08:52 PM~12042758
> *:0 is that yours?
> *


  :0


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 2 2008, 10:00 PM~12042844
> *  :0
> *


cant wait till mine looks like that


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 2 2008, 09:04 PM~12042884
> *cant wait till mine looks like that
> *


your not far. you got 61 2 door doors? or you useing the ones from the 62 hardtop?


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

keep it up man, its look'n good.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 2 2008, 10:22 PM~12043099
> *your not far. you got 61 2 door doors? or you useing the ones from the 62 hardtop?
> *


Im gettin there..hopefully soon. I have to get new floor pans, figured i should go ahead and replace them before i weld the tub and stuff in. alot easier to get to. I'm either gonna go ahead and order the pans or wait until the weekend after next and go to Moultrie, GA. to the big swapmeet and get them there...
I'll be using the ones from 62'...aswell as the front quarter sections that i need to fill in..the doors are fairly solid,,,with some small spots on the bottom that ill have to cutout and then ofcourse fill in the molding holes..but overall pretty decent.









thanks SHORTDOG62 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 2 2008, 09:44 PM~12043299
> *Im gettin there..hopefully soon. I have to get new floor pans, figured i should go ahead and replace them before i weld the tub and stuff in. alot easier to get to. I'm either gonna go ahead and order the pans or wait until the weekend after next and go to Moultrie, GA. to the big swapmeet and get them there...
> I'll be using the ones from 62'...aswell as the front quarter sections that i need to fill in..the doors are fairly solid,,,with some small spots on the bottom that ill have to cutout and then ofcourse fill in the molding holes..but overall pretty decent.
> thanks SHORTDOG62  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you could go ahead and put in the tub as long as you dont need an underseat pan. you can get the floors in with the tub in there,only thing that gets in way is that support brace that and the front of the inside quarters but the buick one isnt a long as impala so should be a problem then once floors in there you just add the peice at the bottem like an impala


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 2 2008, 11:11 PM~12043615
> *you could go ahead and put in the tub as long as you dont need an underseat pan. you can get the floors in with the tub in there,only thing that gets in way is that support brace that and the front of the inside quarters but the buick one isnt a long as impala so should be a problem then once floors in there you just add the peice at the bottem like an impala
> *


yeah,,there are some spots on the under rear seat pan, that would be cheaper and easier to replace the whole pan, i dont have any donor pieces to patch.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Crazy man.........


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 3 2008, 09:52 AM~12044976
> *Crazy man.........
> *


far from crazy, DETERMINATION+DEDICATION=SATISFACTION :biggrin:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

lookin good, lookin foward to more pics.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 3 2008, 12:51 PM~12047165
> *far from crazy, DETERMINATION+DEDICATION=SATISFACTION :biggrin:
> *


Crazy......


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm glad to see you're not giving up bro. Hang in there, before you know it you'll be rollin in this bitch.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 2 2008, 09:44 PM~12043299
> *Im gettin there..hopefully soon. I have to get new floor pans, figured i should go ahead and replace them before i weld the tub and stuff in. alot easier to get to. I'm either gonna go ahead and order the pans or wait until the weekend after next and go to Moultrie, GA. to the big swapmeet and get them there...
> I'll be using the ones from 62'...aswell as the front quarter sections that i need to fill in..the doors are fairly solid,,,with some small spots on the bottom that ill have to cutout and then ofcourse fill in the molding holes..but overall pretty decent.
> thanks SHORTDOG62  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


If you got the money now id just get them in moultrie,you will save a shit load on shipping charges bring you some good walking shoes or your feet will hurt like hell.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 3 2008, 05:10 PM~12048412
> *Crazy......
> *


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 3 2008, 04:48 PM~12049509
> *If you got the money now id just get them in moultrie,you will save a shit load on shipping charges bring you some good walking shoes or your feet will hurt like hell.
> *


yeah,thats what i thought..i figured i would save a shitload,,,i thought bout bringing my truck and trailer,,,,just incase :cheesy: 








I took some time today to clean up the shop and get some chinese :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 3 2008, 04:06 PM~12049719
> *yeah,thats what i thought..i figured i would save a shitload,,,i thought bout bringing my truck and trailer,,,,just incase :cheesy:
> I took some time today to clean up the shop and get some chinese :cheesy:  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Go ahead and bring it man there so much shit over there.The bad part about it is carrying all the shit you bought a mile back to the car


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

damn Mo!


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Nov 3 2008, 06:08 PM~12050277
> *damn Mo!
> *


:wave: sup Dan :wave:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 3 2008, 05:56 PM~12050176
> *Go ahead and bring it man there so much shit over there.The bad part about it is carrying all the shit you bought a mile back to the car
> *


guess I'll have to bring a wagon to walk around with :cheesy: i gotta get a bunch of sheetmetal :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 3 2008, 05:49 PM~12050682
> *guess I'll have to bring a wagon to walk around with :cheesy: i gotta get a bunch of sheetmetal :biggrin:
> *


shit if you need any help carrying shit out lmk ill be there damn near all day


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 3 2008, 06:54 PM~12050730
> *shit if you need any help carrying shit out lmk ill be there damn near all day
> *


which day are u goin?saturday?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Yea but i might go friday also,i get a three day pass for the free so i might go both days but i know ill be there saturday for sure


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Nov 3 2008, 09:52 AM~12044976-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 CRAZY :yes: SHITS LOOKING GOOD SITTIN THER LIKE THAT


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 3 2008, 12:51 PM~12047165
> *far from crazy, DETERMINATION+DEDICATION=SATISFACTION :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 3 2008, 09:18 PM~12050963
> *:thumbsup:
> *


suuuure! :tongue:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

is the rear quarter panel the same from the wheel well back on every car, wheter is a 2 door or a 4door?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 3 2008, 07:23 PM~12051009
> *is the rear quarter panel the same from the wheel well back on every car, wheter is a 2 door or a 4door?
> *


i believe so...I'd ask a few other guys.,to make sure


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 2 2008, 09:51 PM~12042743
> *yea it was on ebay first then craigslist. it started as a 2 door post belair so its a little different but same concept.
> 
> and then theres alway this jewel!   :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> ...


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 3 2008, 07:23 PM~12051009
> *is the rear quarter panel the same from the wheel well back on every car, wheter is a 2 door or a 4door?
> *


Yes they are the same atleast on 61-62 they are the same for sure.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 3 2008, 08:33 PM~12051108
> *i believe so...I'd ask a few other guys.,to make sure
> *


well? how about one of yall reading this?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 3 2008, 04:06 PM~12049719
> *yeah,thats what i thought..i figured i would save a shitload,,,i thought bout bringing my truck and trailer,,,,just incase :cheesy:
> I took some time today to clean up the shop and get some chinese :cheesy:  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


projects always look better on some rims! :biggrin: whens the GA swap meet again? whats dates i been think bought goin. i hear its a big one in daytona fla later this month too?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 3 2008, 09:30 PM~12052393
> *projects always look better on some rims! :biggrin:  whens the GA swap meet again? whats dates i been think bought goin. i hear its a big one in daytona fla later this month too?
> *


yeah,,i thought it would look better with rims  the swapmeet is on 20-22...its at place called spence field...on Hwy 133


...i think the one in daytona has the same vendors and stuff...not sure.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

oh,,forgot to post pic of quarter donors


















r.i.p 62 :tears:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 3 2008, 08:34 PM~12052460
> *yeah,,i thought it would look better with rims  the swapmeet is on 20-22...its at place called spence field...on Hwy 133
> ...i think the one in daytona has the same vendors and stuff...not sure.
> *


cool cool i might try and make it. some of the old cats i know thats into the swap meets say daytona is the biggest


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 3 2008, 09:00 PM~12052827
> *oh,,forgot to post pic of quarter donors
> 
> r.i.p 62 :tears:
> ...


theres that crazy word again


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 3 2008, 10:49 PM~12053392
> *cool cool i might try and make it. some of the old cats i know thats into the swap meets say daytona is the biggest
> *


i would think that daytona would be bigger for vendors,and Ga. would be better for old folks with stuff for sale....alot of back woods in Ga. and old cars in barns and shit


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 3 2008, 09:56 PM~12053472
> *i would think that daytona would be bigger for vendors,and Ga. would be better for old folks with stuff for sale....alot of back woods in Ga. and old cars in barns and shit
> *


good point! at the last char. NC swap meet i came up on some old folks. i got 2 59 grill guards for $200 each :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 3 2008, 11:42 PM~12054033
> *good point! at the last char. NC swap meet i came up on some old folks. i got 2 59 grill guards for $200 each  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 4 2008, 12:00 AM~12052827
> *oh,,forgot to post pic of quarter donors
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the same car?


----------



## ttopstouchless (Mar 16, 2005)

yes those pics of the 62s are the same car the bottom ones are when it was clean back in like early 2000s.....and the upper pics are the 62 in current condition.....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ttopstouchless_@Nov 6 2008, 06:59 AM~12078358
> *yes those pics of the 62s are the same car the bottom ones are when it was clean back in like early 2000s.....and the upper pics are the 62 in current condition.....
> *


what made it get that bad off?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

hey whats up, sad to say, that yes, that is the same car.. car i bought few years ago,and was gona attempt to fix it up,,well,,i started chipping the paint off,and found so much rust filled with bondo,that i said fukit,it wasnt worth it to me,,to put that much time and money into a h/t....so,,,it has sat ever since......the whole quarter were replaced from previous owner,,,,so,,those will be good donor peices for the 61'


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 6 2008, 07:29 PM~12084795
> *hey whats up, sad to say, that yes, that is the same car.. car i bought few years ago,and was gona attempt to fix it up,,well,,i started chipping the paint off,and found so much rust filled with bondo,that i said fukit,it wasnt worth it to me,,to put that much time and money into a h/t....so,,,it has sat ever since......the whole quarter were replaced from previous owner,,,,so,,those will be good donor peices for the 61'
> *



MORE PICS LESS TALK !!!  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

hahha,,,,stuff i been doin aint really pic worthy,,,just better fitment of the wheel wells,and gettin those cut and fitted in there nice...not sure if i want to go ahead and start welding in the tub....or if i want to wait a couple weeks so i can get the floor pans and do them first


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 6 2008, 09:40 PM~12084910
> *MORE PICS LESS TALK !!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:yes:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Scrilla, wired61*




:wave:





Waddup Brother... :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 6 2008, 11:15 PM~12085241
> *hahha,,,,stuff i been doin aint really pic worthy,,,just better fitment of the wheel wells,and gettin those cut and fitted in there nice...not sure if i want to go ahead and start welding in the tub....or if i want to wait a couple weeks so i can get the floor pans and do them first
> *


ttt


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

Looking good. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

*GET YOUR ASS TO WORK!!!*


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 8 2008, 12:33 PM~12099243
> *GET YOUR ASS TO WORK!!!
> *


listen to ya bro!!!


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

Im on top of it :cheesy: I listed the remains of the Buick on craigslist, so i can get that out of the garage and have more room. and somebody is on there way to pay me for it,as we speak :biggrin: :biggrin: so,ill have more room in there to work 





get my ass to work huh.. :biggrin: :biggrin: come help :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 8 2008, 01:28 PM~12099526
> *Im on top of it :cheesy:  I listed the remains of the Buick on craigslist, so i can get that out of the garage and have more room. and somebody is on there way to pay me for it,as we speak :biggrin:  :biggrin:  so,ill have more room in there to work
> get my ass to work huh.. :biggrin:  :biggrin: come help :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i need all the help i can get


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hey do you have a steering wheel from an older impala kicking around that you dont want? as long as its complete i dont care what it looks like.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 8 2008, 04:20 PM~12100021
> *hey do you have a steering wheel from an older impala kicking around that you dont want? as long as its complete i dont care what it looks like.
> *


Im sure Andrew might have 1.....i dont have any









Buick is gettin picked up in the morning.....ill have some new pics to post tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 8 2008, 11:46 PM~12102261
> *Im sure Andrew might have 1.....i dont have any
> Buick is gettin picked up in the morning.....ill have some new pics to post tomorrow :biggrin:
> *



werd, im trying to find a bigger older steering wheel for my whip, and i like the classic impala steering wheel, figured you might have a surplus lol...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 8 2008, 09:46 PM~12102261
> *Im sure Andrew might have 1.....i dont have any
> *


yep im sure i have a few


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 9 2008, 01:46 AM~12103030
> *yep im sure i have a few
> *



what styles do you have? how much would you be asking for one, i dont care what color it is, as long as the chrome is 1/2 way decent ill buy it!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i would help if i could get day off or , knew what i was doing ./.....


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

bye bye Buick....I used u and abused u....and now its time to go............

















alot more room...


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

.....damn mo you doin it big homie, its actually coming together...wha you doin for a motor?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Nov 9 2008, 04:03 PM~12106023
> *.....damn mo you doin it big homie, its actually coming together...wha you doin for a motor?
> *


sup Ant....thanks man....just tryin to make somethin happen....as for motor,just a built 327. its already bored .60 over, cam, flattops, roller rockers, gonna get a pete jackson's direct gear drive...and just chrome it out...


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 9 2008, 02:59 PM~12106000
> *alot more room...
> 
> 
> ...


Bolt some doors on there it will look almost done!! lol :biggrin:

and that wasnt the buick back seat bottem in it when it went away was it?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 9 2008, 04:50 PM~12106250
> *Bolt some doors on there it will look almost done!! lol  :biggrin:
> 
> and that wasnt the buick back seat bottem in it when it went away was it?
> *


yeah,,,might bolt the doors up tomorrow,,to see how everything is lining up...cant wait for the swap meet, so i can hurry up and get all my pans...as for that back seat....NOOOO,,,,i aint that dumb...lol..that was the 4dr back seat bottom :thumbsdown:

ended up sellin the Buick for 300 bucks..just to get it out of the way....had a 401 Nailhead engine..and good transmission, that the guy wanted :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 9 2008, 06:50 PM~12106250
> *Bolt some doors on there it will look almost done!! lol  :biggrin:
> 
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 9 2008, 06:24 PM~12106406
> *yeah,,,might bolt the doors up tomorrow,,to see how everything is lining up...cant wait for the swap meet, so i can hurry up and get all my pans...as for that back seat....NOOOO,,,,i aint that dumb...lol..that was the 4dr back seat bottom :thumbsdown:
> 
> ended up sellin the Buick for 300 bucks..just to get it out of the way....had a 401 Nailhead engine..and good transmission, that the guy wanted :biggrin:
> *


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 9 2008, 05:06 PM~12106038
> *sup Ant....thanks man....just tryin to make somethin happen....as for motor,just a built 327. its already bored .60 over, cam, flattops, roller rockers, gonna get a pete jackson's direct gear drive...and just chrome it out...
> *


your not trying, your doing it mo...when your done with it I wanna see it in person and confiscate it for about 15 min to cruise it  

thats the motor that was in the 62 HT we talked about? Think you might tear it down and go over it just incase? I got some new chrome stuff laying around, let me know...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

bye bye Buick....I used u and abused u....and now its time to go............

















alot more room...  

































































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice to see progress


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

its seems like your basically at the point now, like you found a rag top in the field and you just gotta restore it. getting that rack assy in there i think was the hard part! body work/ re assembly is easy! its just time consuming!

after its done how noticeable do you think itll be that you converted a 4 dr to a 2dr rag?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

hey mo i havent forgot about you...ill get those templates out today for you....just been really busy


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

dang this is a huge transition!!! i still cant beleive that you can change a 4 dr to a 2 dr rag!!! AMAZING!!! im hungry for more!


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 10 2008, 09:12 AM~12111425
> *its seems like your basically at the point now, like you found a rag top in the field and you just gotta restore it. getting that rack assy in there i think was the hard part! body work/ re assembly is easy! its just time consuming!
> 
> after its done how noticeable do you think itll be that you converted a 4 dr to a 2dr rag?
> *


yeah tru, thats what i keep trying to tell myself........as far as being able to tell...u shouldnt be able to tell where anything was converted,,how i am doin it, the only part that will be close is the inside of the rear wheel wells...which i will take care of once its on the rotisserie, i will weld all seems and grind smoothly, and use a little filler to even everything out. so i really dont think u will be able to tell at all.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> bye bye Buick....I used u and abused u....and now its time to go............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

bolt them doors up asap!!


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> > bye bye Buick....I used u and abused u....and now its time to go............
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

that front seat is worth dough. Its the same as Impala 2 door. They go for atleast 4 bills at pomona.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 10 2008, 11:55 PM~12120946
> *that front seat is worth dough. Its the same as Impala 2 door. They go for atleast 4 bills at pomona.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


maybe thats why the old guy that bought the car said he's gonna take that seat to the Moultrie swap meet in couple of weeks :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 10 2008, 11:56 PM~12120965
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> maybe thats why the old guy that bought the car said he's gonna take that seat to the Moultrie swap meet in couple of weeks :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


ask Mr Impala or The Grinch what they sell a nice 61 to 64 front bench for. Most Buicks came with a power bench too. If so tack on another 300. Its hard to find a clean 2 door bench seat nowadays because they are proned to rot out at the springs. Most project 2 doors you see for sale are missing the front seat. I searched forever until I found mine for both rags. The factory springs are bare metal so as soon as the seat gets wet, thats it. they start rusting away and all the springs fall apart.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

damn,,well...atleast i got a good seat...I would have kept the seat...but,,i was just wanting the car out of my garage......on another note....found this local.. the guy told me he would take 1000 for it ...somebody get it :biggrin: http://pensacola.craigslist.org/cto/894543714.html


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

hey mo i sent those out the smorning...u still needed them right? u didnt reply back yesterday when i mentioned them....


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 11 2008, 08:20 AM~12122384
> *hey mo i sent those out the smorning...u still needed them right? u didnt reply back yesterday when i mentioned them....
> *


o ok,,,thank u man, yes, i still do need them :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 11 2008, 01:56 AM~12120965
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> maybe thats why the old guy that bought the car said he's gonna take that seat to the Moultrie swap meet in couple of weeks :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :angry: Damn you Mo, you deserve this --> :twak:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 11 2008, 12:14 PM~12124274
> *:angry: Damn you Mo, you deserve this --> :twak:
> *


x2 :tears:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Looking good.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 11 2008, 03:00 PM~12125540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

ok...u guys asked for it,,,here it is :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

but...i got a problem,,,i rolled the windows up and the rear windows dont line up to the door windows  can anybody tell me whats wrong? are vert windows shorter?just like the front windshield? these are the o.g ones from the 62 h/t


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

the repo chrome window frames have different part numbers so i think the door glass might be shorter for a vert. but you diffenetly have hardtop vent windows. put the glass from the buick doors in there and see what happens


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 11 2008, 04:24 PM~12127182
> *the repo chrome window frames have different part numbers so i think the door glass might be shorter for a vert. but you diffenetly have hardtop vent windows. put the glass from the buick doors in there and see what happens
> *


cool...ill see whats up


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 11 2008, 04:24 PM~12127182
> *the repo chrome window frames have different part numbers so i think the door glass might be shorter for a vert. but you diffenetly have hardtop vent windows. put the glass from the buick doors in there and see what happens
> *


i do have the vert vent windows that curve at the top,that will replace the ones on the door now


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 10 2008, 05:51 PM~12115351
> *yeah tru, thats what i keep trying to tell myself........as far as being able to tell...u shouldnt be able to tell where anything was converted,,how i am doin it, the only part that will be close is the inside of the rear wheel wells...which i will take care of once its on the rotisserie, i will weld all seems and grind smoothly, and use a little filler to even everything out.  so i really dont think u will be able to tell at all.
> *



are you going to have to register it as a composite vehicle, or a kit car?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 11 2008, 04:27 PM~12127210
> *are you going to have to register it as a composite vehicle, or a kit car?
> *


i got my vin's,trim tag,and title :cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 11 2008, 05:33 PM~12127270
> *i got my vin's,trim tag,and title :cheesy:
> *



you clever bastard  go get em'!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm pretty damn sure the vert windows are shorter. I believe I seen something about that not long ago.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

ok,,it was bothering me,,so i had to find out,,i just went out there,and took the h/t vent window,and side window out...and replaced it with the vert window from the buick....came out perfect...i put them side by side and there is about a 2 inch difference...here are the pics,,,looks alot better! :cheesy:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 11 2008, 07:48 PM~12127962
> *ok,,it was bothering me,,so i had to find out,,i just went out there,and took the h/t vent window,and side window out...and replaced it with the vert window from the buick....came out perfect...i put them side by side and there is about a 2 inch difference...here are the pics,,,looks alot better! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


you're a bad mothacutta!!! everything lines up real nice so far.


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

damn the gap between the doors look just perfect !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DAMN WERE DID YOU LEARN HOW TO DO ALL THIS!!! MAN THE RIDE IS LOOKING REAL GOOD HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 11 2008, 04:48 PM~12127962
> *ok,,it was bothering me,,so i had to find out,,i just went out there,and took the h/t vent window,and side window out...and replaced it with the vert window from the buick....came out perfect...i put them side by side and there is about a 2 inch difference...here are the pics,,,looks alot better! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


  :0 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ttopstouchless (Mar 16, 2005)

good progress...keep up the hard work your almost there.....


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Looks gooder than shit son. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

If the windows are shorter, are you going to have to lower the windshield?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 12 2008, 09:22 AM~12133666
> *If the windows are shorter, are you going to have to lower the windshield?
> *


X2 


Looking Good!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 12 2008, 10:22 AM~12133666
> *If the windows are shorter, are you going to have to lower the windshield?
> *


he already did


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Is the rack installed yet?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

thanks for the complements guys...helps motivate me :biggrin: as for the questions...



> *Is the rack installed yet?*


no not yet, i still have to weld the tub all in, I have spent alot of time getting everything lined up perfectly and trimming the inner wheel wells so they will butt up and be welded with flawless seam, instead of overlapping, and welding them in,and molding where they were overlapped. i have the whole vert tub screwed in with self tapping screws right now, I wanted to wait to weld it in, until I get all of my floorpans (weekend after next) at the swap meet. and after i installed the doors to see how everthing lined up. plus it will give me alot more room to work with.



> *1 LO 64  Posted Today, 08:22 AM
> If the windows are shorter, are you going to have to lower the windshield?*


yeah, i already shortened it when i put on the windshield frame, i had to trim about 2 inches off of the 4dr posts on each side.



> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Nov 11 2008, 06:22 PM~12128227
> *damn the gap between the doors look just perfect !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DAMN WERE DID YOU LEARN HOW TO DO ALL THIS!!! MAN THE RIDE IS LOOKING REAL GOOD HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Im still learning myself... :biggrin: its all about trial and error, and then, it dont hurt at all the fact that there are alot of people that are on here and willing to help, if u have a question. which helps alot. And i constantly look over topics/builds and have a notebook that i write everything down in, I'll write down which topic,and which page numbers that will help me during my build, or just in general.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 12 2008, 02:22 PM~12135261
> *thanks for the complements guys...helps motivate me :biggrin: as for the questions...
> 
> no not yet, i still have to weld the tub all in, I have spent alot of time getting everything lined up perfectly and trimming the inner wheel wells so they will butt up and be welded with flawless seam, instead of overlapping, and welding them in,and molding where they were overlapped. i have the whole vert tub screwed in with self tapping screws right now, I wanted to wait to weld it in, until I get all of my floorpans (weekend after next) at the swap meet. and after i installed the doors to see how everthing lined up. plus it will give me alot more room to work with.
> ...


Skim and The Grinch are real good about answering shit for you. I'm picking up a rear clip for my car this weekend, as soon as I get my taxes back I'm buying my welder and a few other tools and various parts and the 64 build will start.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

yeah,,they are......and look forward to seeing the build up! aint nothing to it,,,but to do it..


here are the some more pics......my wife decided to "decorate" my garage wall :biggrin: 



















here is the car...pass. side door on..


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

are u using anything besides the vin and trim tags off the 61 rag u have?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 12 2008, 05:40 PM~12138044
> *are u using anything besides the vin and trim tags off the 61 rag u have?
> *


not sure yet...with all the other parts i have from 62' buick,62 impala h/t and from the 61 4dr,,,i really dont need anything off of it...not that anything's good :uh: :/


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 12 2008, 04:37 PM~12138022
> *yeah,,they are......and look forward to seeing the build up! aint nothing to it,,,but to do it..
> here are the some more pics......my wife decided to "decorate" my garage wall  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 Alot of those posters bring back some good memorys


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

post some pics of it...DO IT DO IT


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

oh and let me know when those templates arrive :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

I will man,,,,and thank u again :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 12 2008, 07:42 PM~12138060
> *not sure yet...with all the other parts i have from 62' buick,62 impala h/t and from the 61 4dr,,,i really dont need anything off of it...not that anything's good :uh: :/
> *


got any recent pics of the 61 rag?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## washedupcoupe (Nov 11, 2007)

damn ur good :thumbsup: cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 

im off sat ill bring everyone over and see if you need help

maybe i can hold something while you do the real work lol


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

WOW :wow: :wow: just saw this topic for the first time. I needed some motivation for my Lac project and you delivered it. Can't wait to see more as you go along. And I've never heard of the swap meet in Moultrie and that's right up the road from me. Thanks dude. I will have to bookmark this build.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, 61 impala

:0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Nov 13 2008, 01:04 PM~12144909
> *WOW :wow:  :wow: just saw this topic for the first time. I needed some motivation for my Lac project and you delivered it. Can't wait to see more as you go along. And I've never heard of the swap meet in Moultrie and that's right up the road from me. Thanks dude. I will have to bookmark this build.
> *


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> *washedupcoupe   Posted Yesterday, 10:10 PM
> damn ur good thumbsup.gif cant wait to see the finished product*


thanks man,i wouldnt say im good,,just determined..and i cant wait either,,,im actually gonna finish this build :biggrin: 



> *BODINE   Posted Yesterday, 10:13 PM
> shocked.gif
> 
> im off sat ill bring everyone over and see if you need help
> ...


thnks for the help yesterday hanging the pass. door.. I took the tub and everything back out,,and trimmed some fat...and now both doors are lined up perfect,and shut with ease :biggrin: 



> *crucialjp  Posted Today, 11:04 AM
> WOW wow.gif wow.gif just saw this topic for the first time. I needed some motivation for my Lac project and you delivered it. Can't wait to see more as you go along. And I've never heard of the swap meet in Moultrie and that's right up the road from me. Thanks dude. I will have to bookmark this build.*


thanks alot man,,,,DAMN...i cant believe u havent heard of Moultrie swap meet, living right under it...every older person I talk to here asks me bout it every year, but i never have went..this will be the first year...im sure not the last...i heard its a good one..









thanks alot everyone for the props,help,opinions...


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

dam lookin good


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

ok guys,,i have a question.....bout my floors........they arent really too bad of shape,,the drivers side front is the worse, then there are some small spots on the pass side front, and couple really small spots on the pass. side rear. and only 2 small spots on the under seat rear. what should i do? should i just cut out the bad and replace with new peices? since the rest is pretty solid. or go ahead and replace full sides and underseat?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 14 2008, 03:23 PM~12157020
> *ok guys,,i have a question.....bout my floors........they arent really too bad of shape,,the drivers side front is the worse, then there are some small spots on the pass side front, and couple really small spots on the pass. side rear. and only 2 small spots on the under seat rear. what should i do? should i just cut out the bad and replace with new peices? since the rest is pretty solid. or go ahead and replace full sides and underseat?
> *


Id say just cut the peices out, your talkin 800 bucks in new floors aint cha?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 14 2008, 01:40 PM~12157177
> *Id say just cut the peices out, your talkin 800 bucks in new floors aint cha?
> *


its actually cheaper to buy the full piece floor sides,,than to buy each patch panel....but,,,the work is harder on the full floor pieces...i can still buy the full floors and cut out what i only need to replace...so i dont have to fuk with the floor braces, since they are solid


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 14 2008, 12:23 PM~12157020
> *ok guys,,i have a question.....bout my floors........they arent really too bad of shape,,the drivers side front is the worse, then there are some small spots on the pass side front, and couple really small spots on the pass. side rear. and only 2 small spots on the under seat rear. what should i do? should i just cut out the bad and replace with new peices? since the rest is pretty solid. or go ahead and replace full sides and underseat?
> *


PICS!!!


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 14 2008, 03:04 PM~12157941
> *PICS!!!
> *


here are the pics...as u can see,,they are not bad at all....the driver front is the worse...but, the rest are just few spots...i figured if i got the pans, instead of replacing the whole pans,,,the whole under belly has already been stripped of the undercoating and painted, looks really good still....since the 4dr was in the process of resto when i got it


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

short video :cheesy:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 14 2008, 12:45 PM~12157225
> *its actually cheaper to buy the full piece floor sides,,than to buy each patch panel....but,,,the work is harder on the full floor pieces...i can still buy the full floors and cut out what i only need to replace...so i dont have to fuk with the floor braces, since they are solid
> *


the two sides is easier and will look cleaner,,imo,,,the only hard part is the spot welds on the firewall,,since there is no leverage for them to be broken off,,,if u wanna go the patch panelway i got the four pieces u need,,, make an offer or trade...lmk


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

my shit is pinholing on the driver's side, and other little rust spots...but I'm going brand new full pans and braces so I never have to worry about them again.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 14 2008, 05:55 PM~12158349
> *here are the pics...as u can see,,they are not bad at all....the driver front is the worse...but, the rest are just few spots...i figured if i got the pans, instead of replacing the whole pans,,,the whole under belly has already been stripped of the undercoating and painted, looks really good still....since the 4dr was in the process of resto when i got it
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: hey my front floor section on my donor looks exactly like that :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

looks like you only really need front floors and an underseat pan. you could just patch the front but to do a full underseat you'll proble mess up the rear floors. i would just do the 2 halfs and a full underseat pan. 3 peices and it will be alot cleaner. if you patch it then blast them for paint they might be CHESSY or show some pin holes.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

I my opinon, check to see if the inner rockers and braces are good, if they are its alot easier to put in the floor halves then the rear pan. But due to the fact you have a convertible now you have some braces and mounts in the way. It would of been easier to do it before you did the tub.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

well...thats why i didnt weld the tub in yet,,,i have everything in place with self tapping screws,,just where it needs to go, nothing has been tacked in yet,,,i was waiting till i got he floor pans cuz i knew it would be so much easier to do with the tub out,,,as far as rockers and braces, they are all very solid and clean...i was mainly trying to save having to take off all the braces and all that, but if thats what would be best,,thats what i will do.. :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 12 2008, 12:22 PM~12135261
> *And i constantly look over topics/builds and have a notebook that i write everything down in, I'll write down which topic,and which page numbers that will help me during my build, or just in general.
> *


 :0 what page was it that seth posted oscar de la joto holding the herring up to the quarter panel?! I been looking for that pic but forgot what page it was on :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 14 2008, 09:38 PM~12161173
> *well...thats why i didnt weld the tub in yet,,,i have everything in place with self tapping screws,,just where it needs to go, nothing has been tacked in yet,,,i was waiting till i got he floor pans cuz i knew it would be so much easier to do with the tub out,,,as far as rockers and braces, they are all very solid and clean...i was mainly trying to save having to take off all the braces and all that, but if thats what would be best,,thats what i will do.. :cheesy:
> *


remember the rear pan under the back seat goes on first, then the passenger side floor then the drivers side last.


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

looks good! :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 14 2008, 09:50 PM~12161259
> *remember the rear pan under the back seat goes on first, then the passenger side floor then the drivers side last.
> *


thats page 137 of your topic :cheesy:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 14 2008, 09:49 PM~12161247
> *:0  what page was it that seth posted oscar de la joto holding the herring up to the quarter panel?! I been looking for that pic but forgot what page it was on  :biggrin:
> *


463 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 are you sure that wasnt you that made that song about my car :0 :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 14 2008, 10:25 PM~12161558
> *:0  :0  :0  are you sure that wasnt you that made that song about my car :0  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I dont like country music...im gonna do a different version :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Looking good. Did you save the conv door rub plates? Not sure what the techniical name is for them, but there is one on the end of the door and one on the body, one is plastic and the other one metal. They are something to do with the body flex on rags.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 14 2008, 11:26 PM~12162103
> *Looking good. Did you save the conv door rub plates? Not sure what the techniical name is for them, but there is one on the end of the door and one on the body, one is plastic and the other one metal. They are something to do with the body flex on rags.
> *


thanks man,,,,yeah,i kept those from the Buick,,,i have both chrome metal peices,,but,,missing one of the plastic pieces for one side..ill have to get one of those


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 15 2008, 12:25 AM~12161558
> *:0  :0  :0  are you sure that wasnt you that made that song about my car :0  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: 

i love u hommie plus we sell wire whell an acc


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 16 2008, 01:12 PM~12171955
> *thanks man,,,,yeah,i kept those from the Buick,,,i have both chrome metal peices,,but,,missing one of the plastic pieces for one side..ill have to get one of those
> *


pics???


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Great build homie, Keep up the good work and post more pics.

Its good to see more cars from Florida gettin done ( from the east coast for that matter)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Nov 16 2008, 11:02 PM~12174812
> *Great build homie, Keep up the good work and post more pics.
> 
> Its good to see more cars from Florida gettin done ( from the east coast for that matter)
> ...


x2


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice progress


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

If you want I can swing by after work... I have you the homie hook up on some weld through primer.....


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Nov 18 2008, 07:58 AM~12188890
> *If you want I can swing by after work... I have you the homie hook up on some weld through primer.....
> *


:thumbsup: thanks for the primer....gonna put it to use when i get back 





> *Groc006  Posted Nov 16 2008, 09:02 PM
> Great build homie, Keep up the good work and post more pics.
> 
> Its good to see more cars from Florida gettin done ( from the east coast for that matter)
> ...


thanks alot homie,,,im trying :biggrin: 




going to Ga. swap meet in the a.m,,to get my floorpans,trunk pans :biggrin: 

ill have some pics to post when i get back :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm going early sunday to IL to buy the whole back half of a 64 bel air...it's gonna be on soon.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

coming together! :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 21 2008, 04:32 PM~12223812
> *:thumbsup: thanks for the primer....gonna put it to use when i get back
> thanks alot homie,,,im trying :biggrin:
> going to Ga. swap meet in the a.m,,to get my floorpans,trunk pans :biggrin:
> ...


Dont forget a coat and some good walking shoes it is supposed to be around 25 in the morning


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 21 2008, 08:09 PM~12225013
> *Dont forget a coat and some good walking shoes it is supposed to be around 25 in the morning
> *


hno: yeah, we gonna be ready :biggrin: :biggrin: dont get there before me and catch all the good deals :cheesy: Im leaving here bout 4;30 or 5;00 at the latest,,should be there when the gate opens.. :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Shit you got me this time im broke ill be there early but its just to day dream.Now when that bitch comes around in feb ill be loaded


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

PICS!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 11 2008, 04:55 PM~12126902
> *ok...u guys asked for it,,,here it is :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0
> 
> 
> ...




:worship: I'M SPEECHLESS!!! I NEVER KNEW THIS COULD BE DONE! I'VE HAD A SOLID '63 4DR H/T SITTING AROUND COLLECTING DUST FOR ALMOST A DECADE & NEVER PLANNED ON DOING ANYTHING W/ IT, EXCEPT FOR BORROWING PARTS FROM TIME TO TIME BUT, I THINK IT JUST BECAME MY MOST ANTICIPATED PROJECT EVER! ANY IDEA WHAT ALL VERTS ARE MOST ADAPTABLE W/ A '63? THANKS, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

more than likely Dynamic 88's, La Sabre's, 64 Impala...I'm not sure on those just guessing.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 23 2008, 08:49 AM~12234413
> *more than likely Dynamic 88's, La Sabre's, 64 Impala...I'm not sure on those just guessing.
> *


63, 64 buick wildcat..... :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Nov 23 2008, 03:11 AM~12234295
> *:worship:  I'M SPEECHLESS!!! I NEVER KNEW THIS COULD BE DONE! I'VE HAD A SOLID '63 4DR H/T SITTING AROUND COLLECTING DUST FOR ALMOST A DECADE & NEVER PLANNED ON DOING ANYTHING W/ IT, EXCEPT FOR BORROWING PARTS FROM TIME TO TIME BUT, I THINK IT JUST BECAME MY MOST ANTICIPATED PROJECT EVER! ANY IDEA WHAT ALL VERTS ARE MOST ADAPTABLE W/ A '63? THANKS, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!
> *


63-64 impala verts,and some 63-64 pontiac and bucik verts, some are longer and the buick and pontiac wheelwells are a little different but you anc make them work. i have all the parts if ya wanted to do a conversion


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

I got all my sheetmetal from the swap meet yesterday...and picked up a few tools that i needed and been looking for... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I been taking pics..but my computer crashed. Im using my sons computer and i have no way of uploading the pics. I worked on it a little while today. Ill be working on it and taking pics. maybe i can get my computer up soon :uh:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 23 2008, 08:35 PM~12237637
> *I got all my sheetmetal from the swap meet yesterday...and picked up a few tools that i needed and been looking for... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I been taking pics..but my computer crashed. Im using my sons computer and i have no way of uploading the pics. I worked on it a little while today. Ill be working on it and taking pics. maybe i can get my computer up soon :uh:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 23 2008, 06:35 PM~12237637
> *I got all my sheetmetal from the swap meet yesterday...and picked up a few tools that i needed and been looking for... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I been taking pics..but my computer crashed. Im using my sons computer and i have no way of uploading the pics. I worked on it a little while today. Ill be working on it and taking pics. maybe i can get my computer up soon :uh:
> *


Well what did you think of the swapmeet?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 23 2008, 09:25 PM~12238558
> *Well what did you think of the swapmeet?
> *


I liked it alot...wish i could have spent more time and money there...I got there a little late...i forgot about the time change :uh: 

nice ass convertible 57' Chevy was for sale for 49k..I thought it was a damn good deal...and before anyone asks....no i dont have pics...i forgot my fukin camera :uh: :uh: :angry: :angry: 

found a few guys with some good prices on Impala's....i didnt have that kinda money to spend this time tho...  but....atleast i got what i needed :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 23 2008, 06:35 PM~12237637
> *I got all my sheetmetal from the swap meet yesterday...and picked up a few tools that i needed and been looking for... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I been taking pics..but my computer crashed. Im using my sons computer and i have no way of uploading the pics. I worked on it a little while today. Ill be working on it and taking pics. maybe i can get my computer up soon :uh:
> *


all that money you got ya azz need to go to best buy and get you a new comp


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 23 2008, 11:15 PM~12239525
> *all that money you got ya azz need to go to best buy and get you a new comp
> *


lol...atleast this part is tru :biggrin: 




Im gonna check and see if any computers are gonna be on sale for black :cheesy: friday


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Just read this whole topic and all i got to say is good luck and it already looks good :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

thanks homie :cheesy: 













I got my floor pans and under rear seat pan out today....tomorrow ill rust proof inside of braces,and start putting new sheetmetal in.. still been taking pics, when my computer gets fixed i should have alot of progress done and pics..and ill label each for each day of work :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

you need your computer reformatted?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 25 2008, 04:49 AM~12251617
> *you need your computer reformatted?
> *


Im not sure if it needs that, or if its the power supply. when its plugged up and i turn it on....it goes on, then off, then on, then off, it never loads up...just quickly on and off. the fan will start to spin,and lights will come on,,then just shuts off keeps doing this over and over, until u unplug it. It may have virus, or maybe power supply is bad? what do u think? anybody?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 25 2008, 11:53 AM~12253626
> *Im not sure if it needs that, or if its the power supply. when its plugged up and i turn it on....it goes on, then off, then on, then off, it never loads up...just quickly on and off. the fan will start to spin,and lights will come on,,then just shuts off keeps doing this over and over, until u unplug it. It may have virus, or maybe power supply is bad? what do u think? anybody?
> *


Can you boot to safe mode? Sounds like your power supply is about to take a shit (if not already)


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 25 2008, 01:58 PM~12254700
> *Can you boot to safe mode? Sounds like your power supply is about to take a shit (if not already)
> *


nah,,it literally has enuff time to get the fan to spin,,and then shuts off,,then keeps doing same thing over and over again...on,off,on,off,on,off...until u unplug it


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 25 2008, 02:04 PM~12254748
> *nah,,it literally has enuff time to get the fan to spin,,and then shuts off,,then keeps doing same thing over and over again...on,off,on,off,on,off...until u unplug it
> *


Power supply sounds like it's loading up??????


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Yea man, go to Best Buy and get a power supply, its probably the problem, and probably the cheapest thing to try too. Mine went out about 2 years ago, shit just wouldnt turn on at all... i replaced mine and im a computer retard. YOU CAN DO IT!!!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

pop in a windows disk first and see what it does, if it tries to let you reinstall windows then just reformat. If it does the same shit it's doing now buy a power supply although it doesn't sound like that's the problem to me. My sure your fan moves when you turn it on. I had an old computer that would overheat real quick and throw blue screens like crazy on start up. It was the fan...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

damn did your bro bring the memory card reader? I just scooped me a 4 door 62 today there a conversion coming soon!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 25 2008, 12:53 PM~12253626
> *Im not sure if it needs that, or if its the power supply. when its plugged up and i turn it on....it goes on, then off, then on, then off, it never loads up...just quickly on and off. the fan will start to spin,and lights will come on,,then just shuts off keeps doing this over and over, until u unplug it. It may have virus, or maybe power supply is bad? what do u think? anybody?
> *






TOO MUCH PrONS... :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 25 2008, 08:56 PM~12258596
> *damn did your bro bring the  memory card reader? I just scooped me a 4 door 62 today there a conversion coming soon!
> *


he got the memory card reader now :biggrin: 












POST UP!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 26 2008, 12:12 AM~12261305
> *he got the memory card reader now  :biggrin:
> POST UP!!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

i got these Saturday....these pics taking on Sunday........










































uploading more pics...


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

Sunday/Monday's work.....


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

Today's(Tuesday) work...more pics/progress tomorrow...


floors out..braces all still intact and good cond.
















rust proofed inside of braces








































had to make template so i knew where brace went
























silver sharpie did the trick on the black sheetmetal :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 26 2008, 03:43 AM~12261423
> *i got these Saturday....these pics taking on Sunday........
> 
> 
> ...


that rear trunk floor sucks, shooda bawt the sections cuz now you have to modifiy the ends for a 61....they sell the correct ends for a 61...i have them :biggrin: and probally not going to use them


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 26 2008, 06:16 AM~12261865
> *that rear trunk floor sucks, shooda bawt the sections cuz now you have to modifiy the ends for a 61....they sell the correct ends for a 61...i have them :biggrin:  and probally not going to use them
> *


x2

The rear body to frame brace is different too.  
























































This is what the correct body to frame mount looks like on the ends










(The bumper mounts to the end and it has a indentation so that makes it different)


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> *"JUST CAUSE"*....._" A standard or test often applied to determine the appropriateness of disciplinary action. The factors that may be considered in determining just ... Legally acceptable or sufficient reason.Also called good cause or reason._"
> my 61' rag conversion...from 4dr....using 62' Buick Invicta vert parts....since all the parts on o.g rag was bad,,and car was so far gone,,this is what i have to resort to. to be less work...since less than 5% of car was good,,,,this is the reason....and the _"just cause_" for this operation...hate if u must....Im not looking to sell this car,,,,ever..so...whatever it takes to get what i want....61 impala convertible has and always will be my dream car...
> this is the only motivation many of us should have, fuck what people say, the car is for you and only you
> :thumbsup: good luck


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 26 2008, 08:02 AM~12261915
> *x2
> 
> The rear body to frame brace is different too.
> ...


not to down talk what u did 61impalaon3 , i respect all/most levels of craftsmanship, but thats too much werk, easier to just get the ends :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Name this one "Heaven Sent"


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wave: looks good homie :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 26 2008, 08:22 AM~12262052
> *not to down talk what u did 61impalaon3 , i respect all/most levels of craftsmanship, but thats too much werk, easier to just get the ends :biggrin:
> *


They did make the ends at the time I did that.


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*DAMN I AM GONNA HAVE TO KEEP WATCHING THIS TOPIC BRO, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ROLLER!*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 26 2008, 11:09 AM~12262543
> *They did make the ends at the time I did that.
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

wasnt able to get alot done today.....but,,,rear underseat pan is in and all welded up...more progress tomorrow hopefully...i gotta make some templates for the brace location on the floor pans,drill them out and they will be ready to go in


rust proofed in between all seams...


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

dam lookin good


----------



## erock (Mar 1, 2008)

looking awesome- great progress!


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

great job.coming out nice


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

JUST SAW THIS TOPIC :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 26 2008, 12:43 AM~12261423
> *i got these Saturday....these pics taking on Sunday........
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the one piece or two piece trunk floor?


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> > *"JUST CAUSE"*....._" A standard or test often applied to determine the appropriateness of disciplinary action. The factors that may be considered in determining just ... Legally acceptable or sufficient reason.Also called good cause or reason._"
> > my 61' rag conversion...from 4dr....using 62' Buick Invicta vert parts....since all the parts on o.g rag was bad,,and car was so far gone,,this is what i have to resort to. to be less work...since less than 5% of car was good,,,,this is the reason....and the _"just cause_" for this operation...hate if u must....Im not looking to sell this car,,,,ever..so...whatever it takes to get what i want....61 impala convertible has and always will be my dream car...
> > this is the only motivation many of us should have, fuck what people say, the car is for you and only you
> > :thumbsup: good luck
> ...


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Damn good work.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 27 2008, 01:20 PM~12274433
> *Is that the one piece or two piece trunk floor?
> *


bottom piece, there is also a top shelf for the trunk too. It looks to be the one piece bottom though.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice work man..Cant wait to see this one done


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

GREAT JOB BRO!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

looks good mo good luck on build


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 27 2008, 12:20 PM~12274433
> *Is that the one piece or two piece trunk floor?
> *


Thats just the lower trunk section and the back seat and floor pan.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 27 2008, 05:17 PM~12277307
> *Thats just the lower trunk section and the back seat and floor pan.
> *


Yea i know but i was trying to see if the trunk floor was the one piece or the outer piece +the deep well


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

thanks alot guys....oh,,the back trunk peice is actually the 2 piece,,outer and the center well...im rethinking, and i think im gonna go with the 2 piece ones made for '61's....here are pics of todays work, after talking with Skim he let me know that i needed to go ahead and put bolts in for the vert mounts. before the floorpans went in. so, i had to do some thinking to get the bolts there, but yet move enuff for adjusting or lining up the mounts, instead of direct welding the bolts on the brace, this is what i came up with...
after trip to home depot i had an idea
















































rust proofed..
































too late for vert mounts on rear, ill be cuttin these out puttin bolts in there,and welding back up....
















pass. side mocked up,,I'll have both floors in tomorrow


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 27 2008, 10:10 PM~12277884
> *thanks alot guys....oh,,the back trunk peice is actually the 2 piece,,outer and the center well...im rethinking, and i think im gonna go with the 2 piece ones made for '61's....here are pics of todays work, after talking with Skim he let me know that i needed to go ahead and put bolts in for the vert mounts. before the floorpans went in. so, i had to do some thinking to get the bolts there, but yet move enuff for adjusting or lining up the mounts, instead of direct welding the bolts on the brace, this is what i came up with...
> after trip to home depot i had an idea
> 
> ...


that move was executed very well, you must play chess :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 27 2008, 09:10 PM~12277884
> *thanks alot guys....oh,,the back trunk peice is actually the 2 piece,,outer and the center well...im rethinking, and i think im gonna go with the 2 piece ones made for '61's....here are pics of todays work, after talking with Skim he let me know that i needed to go ahead and put bolts in for the vert mounts. before the floorpans went in. so, i had to do some thinking to get the bolts there, but yet move enuff for adjusting or lining up the mounts, instead of direct welding the bolts on the brace, this is what i came up with...
> after trip to home depot i had an idea
> 
> ...


there is a floor brace thats not needed in this pic , if your going to paint the belly it would be cleaner if removed , i spoke with skim about it give him a call and he will fill you in on it , looking good :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Its the short one behind the ones that hold the seat braces.










only the 4 door no post HT came with that extra brace, it wont hurt nothin but it will show you used 4 door HT braces if you leave it.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 27 2008, 09:57 PM~12278569
> *there is a floor brace thats not needed in this pic , if your going to paint the belly it would be cleaner if removed  , i spoke with skim about it give him a call and he will fill you in on it , looking good  :biggrin:
> *


thanks David....i did notice in his topic where he left the small ones off...wasnt sure why,,but yeah,i am planning on painting the belly....hmmmmmmm


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2008, 10:26 PM~12278784
> *Its the short one behind the ones that hold the seat braces.
> 
> 
> ...


goooootcha.....ill take care of that tomorrow


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 27 2008, 10:30 PM~12278815
> *thanks David....i did notice in his topic where he left the small ones off...wasnt sure why,,but yeah,i am planning on painting the belly....hmmmmmmm
> *


Mine were from a 4 door sedan (post) car so they didnt have them. Infact, I have never seen those before until Grinch mentioned it to me :0


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61+Nov 27 2008, 11:30 PM~12278815-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry for the lost phone call , battery died , thats verizon for you 
hell i better not say to much i got verizon internet now also :uh:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: DEVINERI, miguel62, wired61, the GRINCH


got a couple of 61 rags up in here :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

took care of those un-needed braces today.. :cheesy: thanks again for the info David..
























had to trim the corner a little bit








and unfold the lip








like a glove...








had this gap that Skim filled me in on how to fix..
















all drilled out...almost ready
















but first......


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 28 2008, 07:31 PM~12283454
> *took care of those un-needed braces today..  :cheesy: thanks again for the info David..
> 
> 
> ...


haha , funny thing all it takes is a 10 min phone call to walk someone through installing floors in an impala , dont feel bad SKIM made the same phone call one before also , 
:biggrin: 
he had the same problem  looking good , coming out nice ,


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

looks good did u dump the drop 64


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 28 2008, 07:27 PM~12283813
> *haha , funny thing all it takes is a 10 min phone call to walk someone through installing floors in an impala , dont feel bad SKIM  made the same phone call one before also ,
> :biggrin:
> he had the same problem    looking good , coming out nice ,
> *


lol..yeah he told me that u had explained it to him. did just what he/you said, and it turned out good (so far) ...i thought that there were alot of spotwelds holding the sides and braces of the old floorpans on...until i got to the toeboard seam...fukin spotwelds are like an inch apart, 1000 of them mofo's :uh: thanks for the props...im gettin there






> *west coast ridaz  Posted Today, 07:56 PM
> looks good did u dump the drop 64*


thanks man,,yeah i sold it a couple months ago.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Looking good wired.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 29 2008, 10:44 AM~12287532
> *Looking good wired.
> *


thanks alot bro..













well..i was hoping to have all floors finished by this weekend,,but, its taking a little longer than expected. pass. side is complete and so is rear under seat. started fitting the driver side today.

pass. side done..










out with the old...









testing... testing..1.2.1.2.









debating putting these braces back on, i see some people do,and some dont...opinions?????


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

floors are looking good


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 30 2008, 06:50 PM~12296038
> *debating putting these braces back on, i see some people do,and some dont...opinions?????
> 
> 
> ...



cant hurt to have em on


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 30 2008, 06:50 PM~12296038
> *
> debating putting these braces back on, i see some people do,and some dont...opinions?????
> 
> ...


f

Put Those Bishes On Ur Not Puting It On Turn Table Are U..????


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

WORK IS LOOKING REAL GOOD.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

forget them braces! i did. no need for em and if your painting the belly which im sure you are it looks cleaner without em


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bzauto05 (Jan 11, 2006)

This project is coming along nicely. Keep up the good work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

why did you replace the whole floor? some parts still looked good


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> *SoTexCustomz  Posted Yesterday, 06:39 PM
> floors are looking good cool.gif*


 thank u





> *rug442  Posted Yesterday, 09:08 PM
> WORK IS LOOKING REAL GOOD. cool.gif*


thanks homie :cheesy: 




> *kandychromegsxr  Posted Yesterday, 10:08 PM
> forget them braces! i did. no need for em and if your painting the belly which im sure you are it looks cleaner without em*


:thumbsup:




> *Bzauto05  Posted Today, 12:47 AM
> This project is coming along nicely. Keep up the good work!! thumbsup.gif*


 thanks alot







> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 1 2008, 12:51 AM~12299714
> *why did you replace the whole floor? some parts still looked good
> *


yeah,,it was real good in alot of places, but, it was gonna be cheaper and cleaner looking to go ahead and replace the whole pans,instead of cut/paste patch panels


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 1 2008, 12:59 AM~12299743
> *
> yeah,,it was real good in alot of places, but, it was gonna be cheaper and cleaner looking to go ahead and replace the whole pans,instead of cut/paste patch panels
> *


 :cheesy: really? its that simple?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2008, 11:26 PM~12278784
> *Its the short one behind the ones that hold the seat braces.
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering why there was an extra brace in there. I had never seen that on my hardtops I thought it might be a canadian car or something. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 30 2008, 06:50 PM~12296038
> *thanks alot bro..
> well..i was hoping to have all floors finished by this weekend,,but, its taking a little longer than expected. pass. side is complete and so is rear under seat. started fitting the driver side today.
> 
> ...


From what I have been told you don't need them and they get in the way when you put your body back on the frame.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Work is lookin good!


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: FLOORS COMING OUT REAL GOOD BRO.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looks real good :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 1 2008, 09:26 AM~12300526
> *:thumbsup: FLOORS COMING OUT REAL GOOD BRO.
> *


X2


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

it's aight


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

progress! looks great!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 30 2008, 09:08 PM~12298300
> *forget them braces! i did. no need for em and if your painting the belly which im sure you are it looks cleaner without em
> *


x2, i never put them back on either, there fugly.


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

THAT FLOOR LOOKS BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

thanks alot guys, wrapping it up tomorrow, floors will be done, ill be seam sealing tomorrow,and gettin the vert tub back in and welding it up, ill have some pics tomorrow


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 3 2008, 12:10 AM~12318734
> *thanks alot guys, wrapping it up tomorrow, floors will be done, ill be seam sealing tomorrow,and gettin the vert tub back in and welding it up, ill have some pics tomorrow
> *


hurry up and get some pics up.....hey did you ever get those templates? your welcome


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 3 2008, 07:29 AM~12321892
> *hurry up and get some pics up.....hey did you ever get those templates? your welcome
> *


yup yup...i replied after u did on one topic and thanked u  but,,thank u again very much, i appreciate it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ill have some pics up tonight :cheesy:


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 3 2008, 01:07 PM~12323999
> *yup yup...i replied after u did on one topic and thanked u  but,,thank u again very much, i appreciate it :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ill have some pics up tonight :cheesy:
> *


did you get that seam sealer or should I drop some off on my way home today???


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Dec 3 2008, 01:35 PM~12324283
> *did you get that seam sealer or should I drop some off on my way home today???
> *


Go ahead and drop some off!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 3 2008, 03:40 PM~12325509
> *Go ahead and drop some off!
> *


LOL yeah going too... 30 more mins


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

thanks J.D....we'll see u in lil bit,,ill be out in shop


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

new pics?? TTT


----------



## Bzauto05 (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 3 2008, 08:52 PM~12329338
> *new pics?? TTT
> *


x61 :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

here is the pics,,,not seam sealed yet,,,but,,,u get the idea..ill get the tub and everything lined up perfect again and start tacking that in tomorrow

















































thanks for the seam sealer J.D


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Damn Thats Fucken Clean.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Very Nice wired61


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 4 2008, 01:15 AM~12330405
> *here is the pics,,,not seam sealed yet,,,but,,,u get the idea..ill get the tub and everything lined up perfect again and start tacking that in tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


looking real good dood


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Orale viva la 61 Impala  :biggrin: :roflmao: :thumbsup: 1961 Impala


----------



## Bzauto05 (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 3 2008, 10:15 PM~12330405
> *here is the pics,,,not seam sealed yet,,,but,,,u get the idea..ill get the tub and everything lined up perfect again and start tacking that in tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I'm talkin bout.. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 NICE!!!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

coming out nice :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

great fokkin job bro!!


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

nice work homie!!!keep it up gonna be a sick ride fo sure!!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 4 2008, 01:15 AM~12330405
> *here is the pics,,,not seam sealed yet,,,but,,,u get the idea..ill get the tub and everything lined up perfect again and start tacking that in tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie the floors look good.

quick question....the holes on the new floor.... did you just drill them then plug welded them from the top side? or how did you put the holes in?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

thanks guys,,,its alot more work than i thought,,u see guys with topics on here and the pics they post, makes it look easy..but, it was some time consuming stuff

as for the question: i drilled all of the holes out and plug welded them from the top..but first i used self tapping screws and screwed down thru the braces bringing the braces up to meet the floor pan,,then welded,,,then took the screws out,then welded up those holes. once its on the rotisserie ill be able to get to the holes that are on the bottom side of the braces,and weld those up and smooth those out.


----------



## Bzauto05 (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 4 2008, 04:17 PM~12337470
> *thanks guys,,,its alot more work than i thought,,u see guys with topics on here and the pics they post, makes it look easy..but, it was some time consuming stuff
> 
> as for the question:  i drilled all of the holes out and plug welded them from the top..but first i used self tapping screws and screwed down thru the braces bringing the braces up to meet the floor pan,,then welded,,,then took the screws out,then welded up those holes. once its on the rotisserie ill be able to get to the holes that are on the bottom side of the braces,and weld those up and smooth those out.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## ttopstouchless (Mar 16, 2005)

WOW.....LOOKS GOOD.....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

props MO!


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

damn dude, good fucking job... :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 4 2008, 07:17 PM~12337470
> *thanks guys,,,its alot more work than i thought,,u see guys with topics on here and the pics they post, makes it look easy..but, it was some time consuming stuff
> 
> as for the question:  i drilled all of the holes out and plug welded them from the top..but first i used self tapping screws and screwed down thru the braces bringing the braces up to meet the floor pan,,then welded,,,then took the screws out,then welded up those holes. once its on the rotisserie ill be able to get to the holes that are on the bottom side of the braces,and weld those up and smooth those out.
> *


sweet, thanks for the info.....

keep doing what your doing.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 3 2008, 11:15 PM~12330405
> *here is the pics,,,not seam sealed yet,,,but,,,u get the idea..ill get the tub and everything lined up perfect again and start tacking that in tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


Your making good progress!


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

thanks guys.......... :cheesy: 




and 2 became 1.............. :0 :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 5 2008, 04:49 PM~12347494
> *thanks guys.......... :cheesy:
> and 2 became 1.............. :0  :0
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

Looks good, keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## erock (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 5 2008, 07:49 PM~12347494
> *thanks guys.......... :cheesy:
> and 2 became 1.............. :0  :0
> 
> ...


ahh yeah .......


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

nice :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 4 2008, 05:17 PM~12337470
> *thanks guys,,,its alot more work than i thought,,u see guys with topics on here and the pics they post, makes it look easy..but, it was some time consuming stuff
> 
> as for the question:  i drilled all of the holes out and plug welded them from the top..but first i used self tapping screws and screwed down thru the braces bringing the braces up to meet the floor pan,,then welded,,,then took the screws out,then welded up those holes. once its on the rotisserie ill be able to get to the holes that are on the bottom side of the braces,and weld those up and smooth those out.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 5 2008, 05:49 PM~12347494
> *thanks guys.......... :cheesy:
> and 2 became 1.............. :0  :0
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

looking good man


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 5 2008, 06:49 PM~12347494
> *thanks guys.......... :cheesy:
> and 2 became 1.............. :0  :0
> 
> ...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 5 2008, 05:49 PM~12347494
> *thanks guys.......... :cheesy:
> and 2 became 1.............. :0  :0
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

*T. T. T.*


----------



## madmanmone61 (Oct 31, 2007)

UPDATES AND PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madmanmone61_@Dec 9 2008, 07:42 PM~12382555
> *UPDATES AND PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

ttt


less staring at skims topic and more pictures in yours


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

lol...nothing really worth taking pics of right now,,,gettin the tub welded in,and stuff,,,ill get some pics tho :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 10 2008, 07:13 PM~12393205
> *lol...nothing really worth taking pics of right now,,,gettin the tub welded in,and stuff,,,ill get some pics tho :biggrin:
> *


you know the rules


if you grind a spot for the welder ground you need to post pics of it


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 10 2008, 09:13 PM~12393205
> *lol...nothing really worth taking pics of right now,,,gettin the tub welded in,and stuff,,,ill get some pics tho :biggrin:
> *


thats the shit we need pics of DUH!!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 10 2008, 08:15 PM~12393226
> *you know the rules
> if you grind a spot for the welder ground you need to post pics of it
> 
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 10 2008, 07:15 PM~12393226
> *you know the rules
> if you grind a spot for the welder ground you need to post pics of it
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

tell ya a little story of getting tossed out of a pin strippers shop yestarday 

 


lets just say he didnt like what i wanted something about his sunday activity's made him disagree with my design :uh:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 11 2008, 01:58 AM~12396477
> *tell ya a little story of getting tossed out of a pin strippers shop yestarday
> 
> 
> ...


upside down cross or something? you know you can become an ordained minister online?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 11 2008, 04:49 AM~12398205
> *upside down cross or something? you know you can become an ordained minister online?
> *


i am an ordained minister 


and no i had a pentagram worked into some old school pinstripe looking stuff just a rough sketch cause i cant really draw :angry: 


ttt for mo POST MORE PICS


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

ttt


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

thanks for the bump Spank



I ran into problem yesterday,,while welding the pass side tub to the rear quarter,,,it kept acting weird in a spot i was trying to weld...i found out,,,looks like at the back of the tub where im connecting some work was done,and its lead,,so when i try to weld,,,it burns right thru it, im gonna have to cut out that section to get some good metal to weld to, ill get some pics tomorrow.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 13 2008, 11:28 PM~12424849
> *thanks for the bump Spank
> I ran into problem yesterday,,while welding the pass side tub to the rear quarter,,,it kept acting weird in a spot i was trying to weld...i found out,,,looks like at the back of the tub where im connecting some work was done,and its lead,,so when i try to weld,,,it burns right thru it, im gonna have to cut out that section to get some good metal to weld to, ill get some pics tomorrow.
> *


heat up the lead with a torch and it will fall right out sometimes you have to scrap it out. but the metal under the lead should be good to weld too. you shoudnt have to cut it out


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 14 2008, 01:47 PM~12427011
> *heat up the lead with a torch and it will fall right out sometimes you have to scrap it out. but the metal under the lead should be good to weld too. you shoudnt have to cut it out
> *


id try not to grind on it and breathe that shit in :0


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Dec 15 2008, 08:32 PM~12439220
> *id try not to grind on it and breathe that shit in :0
> *


u know i thought about that,,,when i was welding,and it started making weird smoke and smell,,i was like :0 shit


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice work homie thats alot of work but that is a nice 1961 impala you will have when you finish it. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 15 2008, 11:59 PM~12441894
> *u know i thought about that,,,when i was welding,and it started making weird smoke and smell,,i was like :0 shit
> *


shit was shooting white sparks huh! I had that happen on the rockers.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2008, 01:03 AM~12442442
> *shit was shooting white sparks huh! I had that happen on the rockers.
> *


yeah!...like a crispy sounding shit,and was white sparkly....  
Tony, did u call the other day? wife said she seen on caller id and i thought it was u?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

yeah i was gonna ask u something but i forgot what it was..


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

ohhhhh ok..lol


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2008, 02:13 AM~12442502
> *yeah i was gonna ask u something but i forgot what it was..
> *





:420:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Dec 16 2008, 01:13 AM~12442502-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he was gonna ask



WHERES THE FUCKING PICS MO?


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 16 2008, 02:12 AM~12442491
> *yeah!...like a crispy sounding shit,and was white sparkly....
> Tony, did u call the other day? wife said she seen on caller id and i thought it was u?
> *


stop screening calls fool , :biggrin: as for the lead welding , welcome to the world of working on classics  , hurry up and throw some kolor on this bish


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

MO MO MO MONEYS... :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> *REV. chuck  Posted Yesterday, 10:30 PM
> 
> WHERES THE FUCKING PICS MO?*





pics tomorrow :cheesy: 





> *the GRINCH  Posted Today, 09:16 AM
> 
> stop screening calls fool , biggrin.gif as for the lead welding , welcome to the world of working on classics cool.gif , hurry up and throw some kolor on this bish*


lol..naw,,i was outside and wife was out for a walk..she showed me later on that night..lol :biggrin: 



> *
> Scrilla  Posted Today, 09:25 PM
> MO MO MO MONEYS... biggrin.gif*


more like NO MO MONEY


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 17 2008, 11:30 PM~12461866
> *pics tomorrow :cheesy:
> lol..naw,,i was outside and wife was out for a walk..she showed me later on that night..lol :biggrin:
> more like NO MO MONEY
> *


how is she doing anyway? last time we talked she was having panic attacks or something? been some time ago


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 18 2008, 12:43 AM~12462607
> *how is she doing anyway?  last time we talked she was having panic attacks or something?  been some time ago
> *


she is good,,,she had alot of problems back then,,,but,,after she was finally accurately diagnosed everything started to get better...found out she had epilepsy and was having small seizures not panic attacks.....but,,got the right meds and she good now...






pics tonight :cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

its tonite!


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 18 2008, 01:38 PM~12466320
> *she is good,,,she had alot of problems back then,,,but,,after she was finally accurately diagnosed everything started to get better...found out she had epilepsy and was having small seizures not panic attacks.....but,,got the right meds and she good now...
> pics tonight :cheesy:
> *


:thumbsup: good to hear


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Dec 18 2008, 05:33 PM~12467755-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





X2...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

damn mo...i can't belive i missed this topic...keep it up homie, best of luck to you!!!


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

ok,ok,ok...here are some pics...u asked for it....nothing really special, but, here goes


random pics of gettin the tub welded in place....
























finding lead :uh: 
































test fit of trunk/deck lid
























my 3 yr old wanted his pic taken :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cam383rs (Oct 4, 2006)

Sup Mo...lookin good homie. :worship: You are the man Mo thats is an incredible piece of design and ingenuity. Great work..can't say it enough. If you need computer work or are looking for one my homie does the computer work for a local hospital clinic and local Dr.'s office and personal..hes top notch and very very affordable, sold some monster computer last month for $200.00. Keep up the good work..oh speaking of work did you find a new job? Shitz tuff round these parts lately.....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lookin good mo!


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cam383rs_@Dec 18 2008, 10:22 PM~12471010
> *Sup Mo...lookin good homie. :worship: You are the man Mo thats is an incredible piece of design and ingenuity. Great work..can't say it enough. If you need computer work or are looking for one my homie does the computer work for a local hospital clinic and local Dr.'s office and personal..hes top notch and very very affordable, sold some monster computer last month for $200.00. Keep up the good work..oh speaking of work did you find a new job? Shitz tuff round these parts lately.....
> *


whut up Matt...thanks for the props,,,its been some work,but i feel like im gettin the hang of it...lol...i finally got a new computer cuz my old one crashed,,i would like to get the old one fixed,,,cuz its still a good computer,,hook me up with his number if u dont mind,,or email or somthing...no luck with job situation yet...everybody i talk to is gettin laid off,,or not hiring or whatever....i need to move out of state...lol




> *Skim  Posted Yesterday, 10:59 PM
> lookin good mo!*


thank u sir :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

DAMN!!! coming together good


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

nicey nicey!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 19 2008, 03:53 AM~12473139
> *whut up Matt...thanks for the props,,,its been some work,but i feel like im gettin the hang of it...lol...i finally got a new computer cuz my old one crashed,,i would like to get the old one fixed,,,cuz its still a good computer,,hook me up with his number if u dont mind,,or email or somthing...no luck with job situation yet...everybody i talk to is gettin laid off,,or not hiring or whatever....i need to move out of state...lol
> thank u sir :cheesy:
> *


Don't move up here bro, shit isn't good here either. I'll probably get laid off in between june-august my work will be completely closed by the end of 2009.


----------



## cam383rs (Oct 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 19 2008, 08:47 PM~12479145
> *Don't move up here bro, shit isn't good here either. I'll probably get laid off in between june-august my work will be completely closed by the end of 2009.
> *


Thats f'd up..shitz everywhere is rough. Everybody lookin to the new year hopefuly it pays off. I'll pm you Mo with his number. Yo that Elco isn't that green one that the squirley cat had is it?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cam383rs_@Dec 19 2008, 11:50 PM~12481042
> *Thats f'd up..shitz everywhere is rough. Everybody lookin to the new year hopefuly it pays off. I'll pm you Mo with his number. Yo that Elco isn't that green one that the squirley cat had is it?
> *


hahaha,,,hell naw,,,,this is one i got down south Fl. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Teach that kid to weld so you can sit back and drink beer!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 20 2008, 12:40 PM~12482668
> *Teach that kid to weld so you can sit back and drink beer!
> *


sounds good to me :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 20 2008, 10:40 AM~12482668
> *Teach that kid to weld so you can sit back and drink beer!
> *


thats for the 9yr old :cheesy: ............if i can get him off the skateboard :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 20 2008, 11:52 PM~12485946
> *thats for the 9yr old  :cheesy: ............if i can get him off the skateboard :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


well at least he aint on the games  looks good mo !


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 20 2008, 11:52 PM~12485946
> *thats for the 9yr old  :cheesy: ............if i can get him off the skateboard :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


leave that kid alone bro, he's gonna make you a rich man if you just support what he does. I'd start callin him "401K" LOL j/p...the ride is coming along nicely. I've thought about the conversion thing here lately, I think Pooh should've done it with his 62.

hit me up with the fight predictions for next saturday though...I'm saying Silva will win over Rampage again. I like both Forrest and Rashad but I'd say Forrest will probably win, Frank Mir will pull off a win over Nogueira.


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

NICE PROJECT :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRINCAS YOU_@Dec 21 2008, 03:03 PM~12489849
> *NICE PROJECT  :thumbsup:
> *


nice tits :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRINCAS YOU_@Dec 21 2008, 03:03 PM~12489849
> *NICE PROJECT  :thumbsup:
> *


screw the project, nice avi, :wow: :biggrin: sorry mo!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 20 2008, 09:52 PM~12485946
> *thats for the 9yr old  :cheesy: ............if i can get him off the skateboard :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


No helmet?


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 22 2008, 07:18 AM~12496831
> *No helmet?
> *


Knew that was coming....Absoultely right, though...

Sweet build bro !!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 20 2008, 10:52 PM~12485946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 22 2008, 09:18 AM~12496831
> *No helmet?
> *


fuck that, we never wore helmets when we were kids.. thats some new fangled nanny state BS


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 22 2008, 11:06 AM~12497672
> *fuck that, we never wore helmets when we were kids..  thats some new fangled nanny state BS
> *


LOL, I agree but our (Mine at least) parents were 60's hippies or war vets that had "other" things on their minds.

Do you have any kids?

I do and there's no way I want to see his brains all over the 1/2 pipe from "shreddin without a helmet" because it wasn't cool.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 22 2008, 10:06 AM~12497672
> *fuck that, we never wore helmets when we were kids..  thats some new fangled nanny state BS
> *


x2, used to have a 12ft half pipe in my backyard too.LOL


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 22 2008, 11:35 AM~12497902
> *LOL, I agree but our (Mine at least) parents were 60's hippies or war vets that had "other" things on their minds.
> 
> Do you have any kids?
> ...



i could see it on a half pipe or something like that 

but for normal everyday skating down the street riding his bike or whatever 


dont be a pussy me and you both lived and if i named some of the things that happened to me 

youd understand why im so pretty


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 22 2008, 12:09 PM~12498193
> *i could see it  on a half pipe or something like that
> 
> but  for normal everyday skating down the street  riding his bike or whatever
> ...


Oh I agree with that......100%!!

You have those foil fronts though, something bad must've happened at the train station.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

lol...thanks for the concern guys..lol....he is pretty good, and pretty tough. he wears one when he goes to skatepark where its all concrete, but as for ramp im more worried about him falling and breaking an arm before hitting his head....I tease him all the time. cuz his hair is long and shaped like i helmet...im like...."well atleast u got your helmet on"....hahhahahaha :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 22 2008, 01:51 PM~12498906
> *lol...thanks for the concern guys..lol....he is pretty good, and pretty tough. he wears one when he goes to skatepark where its all concrete, but as for ramp im more worried about him falling and breaking an arm before hitting his head....I tease him all the time. cuz his hair is long and shaped like i helmet...im like...."well atleast u got your helmet on"....hahhahahaha :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:

The fathers in this thread stick out.......


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 22 2008, 01:45 PM~12498856
> *Oh I agree with that......100%!!
> 
> You have those foil fronts though, something bad must've happened at the train station.
> *


i was on the handlebars of a bike and i stuck my foot in the spokes not on purpose i hit the ground face first my buddy landed on my head i had to have my gums stitched back together 

and thats just one incident :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

I hear you on the skatepark thing bro, there are kids here that have died or been seriously injured in our skatepark. It's pretty nice though, if you ever get a chance come check it out. http://www.louisvilleextremepark.org/


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 22 2008, 03:38 PM~12499689
> *I hear you on the skatepark thing bro, there are kids here that have died or been seriously injured in our skatepark. It's pretty nice though, if you ever get a chance come check it out. http://www.louisvilleextremepark.org/
> *


NICE :0 ...he would love that one!




here are my pics for PPV this weekend..
Rashad over Forrest
Mir over Nogueira
Rampage over Silva
Lister over Okami (lister has mean submissions)
Kongo over Al Turk
Hardonk over Wessel
Hammil over Andy

who cares on the other 2 fights...lol


----------



## cam383rs (Oct 4, 2006)

Yo Mo..sup homie. I like those pics where ya'll watchin the fights? We usually head down to our local HOOTERS.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 22 2008, 03:47 PM~12499780
> *NICE :0 ...he would love that one!
> here are my pics for PPV this weekend..
> Rashad over Forrest
> ...


you ever heard of a guy named dan henderson, me and him went to Highschool together and hes all into that shit. I guess he got pretty well known.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 22 2008, 10:35 PM~12503839
> *you ever heard of a guy named dan henderson, me and him went to Highschool together and hes all into that shit. I guess he got pretty well known.
> *


 :0 yeah, how old are u? i thought he would be alot older than u...
Dan Henderson born on August 24, 1970 in Apple Valley, California. Victor Valley High School in Victorville, California 




> *cam383rs  Posted Today, 09:14 PM
> Yo Mo..sup homie. I like those pics where ya'll watchin the fights? We usually head down to our local HOOTERS.*


most of the time just chill at my house and watch it.....went to Hooters a couple times,,but alot of times they dont show it,,they didnt show the last RJJ fight :uh:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

We need more pics :biggrin: 

Looks like your doing a hell of a job so far though :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 22 2008, 11:10 PM~12504287
> *:0 yeah, how old are u? i thought he would be alot older than u...
> Dan Henderson born on August 24, 1970 in Apple Valley, California. Victor Valley High School in Victorville, California
> 
> *


yeah he was class of 89 VVHS I was 90 VVHS. im old bro. i was born in 71 :0


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 22 2008, 11:55 PM~12504673
> *yeah he was class of 89 VVHS I was 90 VVHS. im old bro. i was born in 71 :0
> *


 :0 damn *****..i thought i was old...born in 73' :cheesy:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 23 2008, 12:35 AM~12503839
> *you ever heard of a guy named dan henderson, me and him went to Highschool together and hes all into that shit. I guess he got pretty well known.
> *


http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=eventDetai...htCard&eid=1780 He fights on that main event Jan. 17th.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 22 2008, 11:10 PM~12504821
> *:0 damn *****..i thought i was old...born in 73' :cheesy:
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 23 2008, 02:10 AM~12504821
> *:0 damn *****..i thought i was old...born in 73' :cheesy:
> *


damn you got 10 years on me bro, I was born in 83.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

Skim's gonna be pullin an old hover round out of a ditch soon, J/P.


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61+Dec 19 2008, 02:53 AM~12473139-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yo mo , you can move up here , i will give you a job from the pics you learn quick , esp. if you can be talked through it over the phone , hell im booked up for the next 3 years my work isnt slowing down for shit i got 13 cars in the shop now and 4 waiting to come in thats on the lot now 
i got 2 customers that picks one up and drops one off every time one is done just with the 2 of them im looking at 2-3 years worth of work , thats bringing a new one in every 5-6 weeks , ranging from 20s-late 60s , lol we just did a turn key resto on a 1927 buick in 5 weeks thats what won 1 of the customers i just picked up , when he picked that car up he said 2 schedule him in for 6 cars a year for sure for the next 2 years 
anywhere from full blown restos to just paint jobs , got 2 guys workin 40-50 hours a week , not countin me


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 23 2008, 05:53 PM~12510522
> *yo mo , you can move up here , i will give you a job from the pics you learn quick , esp. if you can be talked through it over the phone , hell im booked up for the next 3 years my work isnt slowing down for shit i got 13 cars in the shop now and 4 waiting to come in thats on the lot now
> i got 2 customers that picks one up and drops one off every time one is done just with the 2 of them im looking at 2-3 years worth of work , thats bringing a new one in every 5-6 weeks , ranging from 20s-late 60s , lol we just did a turn key resto on a 1927 buick in 5 weeks thats what won 1 of the customers i just picked up , when he picked that car up he said 2 schedule him in for 6 cars a year for sure for the next 2 years
> anywhere from full blown restos to just paint jobs , got 2 guys workin 40-50 hours a week , not countin me
> *


hey david I need a 61 bubble top roof to include the inner 1/4's for the windows, pretty much has to be cut like Mo cut the back of the invicta out


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

look what i found.....probly picking it up this weekend :cheesy: i got somewhat of a good deal on it :cheesy:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

and i know a guy selling 3-59 4drs complete cars for 1200 for all 3 :cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 23 2008, 08:14 PM~12510721
> *hey david I need a 61 bubble top roof to include the inner 1/4's for the windows, pretty much has to be cut like Mo cut the back of the invicta out
> *


I know where one is in Kentucky for $400


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61+Dec 24 2008, 01:52 AM~12514965-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think you sent me those pics do it again :biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 22 2008, 02:55 PM~12498948
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> The fathers in this thread stick out.......
> *


hell wait til they want dirt bikes. mine just turned 6,started at 3


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 24 2008, 02:53 AM~12514977
> *and i know a guy selling 3-59 4drs complete cars for 1200 for all 3 :cheesy:
> *


are they 4 door impalas or bel airs


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

TTT 4 THE HOMEI


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## cam383rs (Oct 4, 2006)

Sup Homie, Hooters never (anymore) show the RJ Jr fights not since his decline. They do show the UFC and the turn out is huge you gotta get their like 2 hours prior to start just to get a seat...a good time though. That Impala in the pic wheres it at somewhere close by this area..I might know that car..I might have sold it to its owner...if it is its an older gentleman had an old truck also...let me know.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 23 2008, 06:53 PM~12510522
> *yo mo , you can move up here , i will give you a job from the pics you learn quick , esp. if you can be talked through it over the phone , hell im booked up for the next 3 years my work isnt slowing down for shit i got 13 cars in the shop now and 4 waiting to come in thats on the lot now
> i got 2 customers that picks one up and drops one off every time one is done just with the 2 of them im looking at 2-3 years worth of work , thats bringing a new one in every 5-6 weeks , ranging from 20s-late 60s , lol we just did a turn key resto on a 1927 buick in 5 weeks thats what won 1 of the customers i just picked up , when he picked that car up he said 2 schedule him in for 6 cars a year for sure for the next 2 years
> anywhere from full blown restos to just paint jobs , got 2 guys workin 40-50 hours a week , not countin me
> *


 :0 u got PM :0


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 24 2008, 05:05 AM~12515103
> *I know where one is in Kentucky for $400
> *


can i get that info :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

hey mo find sumone to buy my monte down there


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Dec 23 2008, 08:14 PM~12510721-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will check into it for you :biggrin: you got my number give me a call tomorrow after 12


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 26 2008, 04:48 PM~12532075
> *the only ones i have right now are complete cars , to good to cut actually , i know of a bubble that has just what you need actually thats about the only thing left someone allready cut the qtrs off , all thats left is the roof and firewall and a junky front clip , dude wants like 650 for whats left i will check on it the first of the week if you dont have any luck
> i will check into it for you  :biggrin: you got my number give me a call tomorrow after 12
> *


thanks I appreciate it


----------



## Jd's64impala (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 24 2008, 07:05 AM~12515103
> *I know where one is in Kentucky for $400
> *



hit me up on this if no one else has i may have to get it if you aint pm me on it


----------



## Jd's64impala (Jun 15, 2003)

damn mo i cant wait to see the rack on it this is bad as hell it makes me want to look for a 61 and i got a 64 ss in the garage to do


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

hey mo get back to your project and take more pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Dec 27 2008, 01:43 AM~12535360
> *hey mo get back to your project and take more pics  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: FOR THIS TOPIC


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## IMPALA61BUBBLETOP (Dec 26, 2008)

CLEAN RIDE ALL AROUND


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA61BUBBLETOP_@Dec 29 2008, 08:12 AM~12550096
> *CLEAN RIDE ALL AROUND
> *


 :0 benito why did you change your name


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Wow, can't believe I slept on this topic! Great job homie! Keep it up


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 29 2008, 10:54 AM~12550401
> *:0 benito why did you change your name
> *


X 2 :0 :0


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Dec 29 2008, 01:19 PM~12550811
> *Wow, can't believe I slept on this topic! Great job homie! Keep it up
> *


he makes it look way to easy


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

thanks guys,,ill get more progress pics up soon....been busy tryin to figure something out with job situation...i havent given up...nor will i give up......

lol...i do look back at the pics and it looks easy from the pics...its been some work, so far. i cant wait till im at the point of having it on the rotisserie, then ill feel like ive accomplished something...lol


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jd's64impala_@Dec 26 2008, 09:27 PM~12533057
> *hit me up on this if no one else has i may have to get it if you aint pm me on it
> *


PM sent.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 26 2008, 12:10 AM~12528158
> *can i get that  info  :biggrin:
> *


Pm sent.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 30 2008, 08:29 AM~12559219
> *Pm sent.
> *


thanks bro that was the big hook up :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

ttt!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 29 2008, 04:34 PM~12552901
> *thanks guys,,ill get more progress pics up soon....been busy tryin to figure something out with job situation...i havent given up...nor will i give up......
> 
> lol...i do look back at the pics and it looks easy from the pics...its been some work, so far. i cant wait till im at the point of having it on the rotisserie, then ill feel like ive accomplished something...lol
> *


Man I remember those times. I see so much of what I been thru in this topic. Thats why I love checking it out. If what I went thru can make it a little easier then more power to you because I really went into it blind sided. I didnt know what the hell I was doing it all just kinda worked. I just looked thru other peoples topics and asked tons of questions, pm'ed lots of people. Some answered me and some didnt but anything I can help you with, you got my number. Each one , teach one.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 31 2008, 06:31 PM~12572148
> *Man I remember those times. I see so much of what I been thru in this topic. Thats why I love checking it out. If what I went thru can make it a little easier then more power to you because I really went into it blind sided. I didnt know what the hell I was doing it all just kinda worked. I just looked thru other peoples topics and asked tons of questions, pm'ed lots of people. Some answered me and some didnt but anything I can help you with, you got my number. Each one , teach one.
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:0


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 31 2008, 05:31 PM~12572148
> *Man I remember those times. I see so much of what I been thru in this topic. Thats why I love checking it out. If what I went thru can make it a little easier then more power to you because I really went into it blind sided. I didnt know what the hell I was doing it all just kinda worked. I just looked thru other peoples topics and asked tons of questions, pm'ed lots of people. Some answered me and some didnt but anything I can help you with, you got my number. Each one , teach one.
> *


thanks alot man, u have helped out alot already, Im glad there are people out there willing to help or share helpful tips to make things easier....or even possible. I wouldnt be nowhere near as far as i am today, if not for yours and others (SIX1RAG,61 impala on 3, the Grinch,kandychromegsxr and others) help. thanks to everyone that has helped....im gettin there..i think i have made pretty good progress for 2 months of work, and working by myself only. (special thanks to my wife for operating the engine hoist for me while i place tub in and out about 200 times :cheesy: )


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 1 2009, 06:47 PM~12578330
> *thanks alot man, u have helped out alot already, Im glad there are people out there willing to help or share helpful tips to make things easier....or even possible. I wouldnt be nowhere near as far as i am today, if not for yours and others (SIX1RAG,61 impala on 3, the Grinch and others) help. thanks to everyone that has helped....im gettin there..i think i have made pretty good progress for 2 months of work, and working by myself only. (special thanks to my wife for operating the engine hoist for me while i place tub in and out about 200 times :cheesy: )
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 1 2009, 04:47 PM~12578330
> *thanks alot man, u have helped out alot already, Im glad there are people out there willing to help or share helpful tips to make things easier....or even possible. I wouldnt be nowhere near as far as i am today, if not for yours and others (SIX1RAG,61 impala on 3, the Grinch and others) help. thanks to everyone that has helped....im gettin there..i think i have made pretty good progress for 2 months of work, and working by myself only. (special thanks to my wife for operating the engine hoist for me while i place tub in and out about 200 times :cheesy: )
> *


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## wired61's girl (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 1 2009, 10:00 PM~12581125
> *pics or it didnt happen
> *


Bad picture. I told him not to post it. But since you asked.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loco's girl_@Jan 1 2009, 11:13 PM~12581237
> *Bad picture. I told him not to post it. But since you asked.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 22 2008, 10:55 PM~12504673
> *yeah he was class of 89 VVHS I was 90 VVHS. im old bro. i was born in 71 :0
> *


I got a cousin and her husband who were class of 90 at VVHS. Julia Carillo and Kyle Shaw. My cousin robbie carillo was like '92 and he was all into VW's back then. know em?


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Oh yeah Wired61, this build is coming along nicely!! i'm gonna tune in more often!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco's girl_@Jan 1 2009, 10:13 PM~12581237
> *Bad picture. I told him not to post it. But since you asked.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: i was just fuckin wit mo!! thats cool tho,my girl wouldnt help wit shit,she would be scared to get dirty


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 1 2009, 11:29 PM~12581408
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  i was just fuckin wit mo!! thats cool tho,my girl wouldnt help wit shit,she would be scared to get dirty
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: gotta get the punk stick out :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 2 2009, 01:29 AM~12581408
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  i was just fuckin wit mo!! thats cool tho,my girl wouldnt help wit shit,she would be scared to get dirty
> *


lol my women laffs at me when i asked for your help....Moes wife has her own LIL account


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's girl_@Jan 2 2009, 01:13 AM~12581237
> *Bad picture. I told him not to post it. But since you asked.
> 
> 
> ...


You got a keeper Mo, my wife wants nothing to do with cars. Hates me getting on layitlow, and doesn't even talk about the 64. All she wants to do is listen some gay ass bands and tell me "You need to play music again, I like the songs you write, blahblahblah." Shit, that's why I've burned all my music on cds for her.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's girl_@Jan 2 2009, 12:13 AM~12581237
> *Bad picture. I told him not to post it. But since you asked.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Im Always Asking My Wife For Help :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Cool Pic


----------



## wired61's girl (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 2 2009, 08:04 AM~12583188
> *lol my women laffs at me when i asked for your help....Moes wife has her own LIL account
> *


Ive had it forever, just dont get on too much anymore.....thanks everyone for the nice comments!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

lol..thanks guys...she pretty much knows whats up and puts up with me and my "toys"..so i cant complain :biggrin: i dont have to beg or bitch too much to get her to help me out :angel: ....still cant believe she posted the picture of her tho,,,i told her i was gonna post that over a month ago and she wouldnt let me :angry:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

good picture, it shows love. she cares about you having a 61 muttercutter as much as you do. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 2 2009, 04:36 PM~12586300
> *lol..thanks guys...she pretty much knows whats up and puts up with me and my "toys"..so i cant complain :biggrin: i dont have to beg or bitch too much to get her to help me out :angel: ....still cant believe she posted the picture of her tho,,,i told her i was gonna post that over a month ago and she wouldnt let me :angry:
> *


 :0 shes been on since 02. Triple OG status.
Tell her, she better change her name or they will think she belongs to Loco61 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 2 2009, 10:14 PM~12589031
> *:0  shes been on since 02. Triple OG status.
> Tell her, she better change her name or they will think she belongs to Loco61  :0  :biggrin:
> *


lol..yeah..she ol'skool..she use to be one of the off topic'ers back in the day before all of the drama...she made that name cuz of our tats....i got "LOCO" goin across my lower back,,,and a big Tupac lookin cross in the middle of my back,,,and she has the same cross except smaller on her back,,,and has "Loco's Girl" over and under it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 2 2009, 10:14 PM~12589031
> *:0  shes been on since 02. Triple OG status.
> Tell her, she better change her name or they will think she belongs to Loco61  :0  :biggrin:
> *


hmmmm......she wants inputs on new name :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jan 2 2009, 08:41 AM~12583343
> *You got a keeper Mo, my wife wants nothing to do with cars. Hates me getting on layitlow, and doesn't even talk about the 64. All she wants to do is listen some gay ass bands and tell me "You need to play music again, I like the songs you write, blahblahblah." Shit, that's why I've burned all my music on cds for her.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's girl_@Jan 1 2009, 10:13 PM~12581237
> *Bad picture. I told him not to post it. But since you asked.
> 
> 
> ...


 THATS NICE WHEN THEY HELP.LOOKING GOOD .KEEP UP THE HARD WORK .IT PAYS OFF


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 2 2009, 09:14 PM~12589031-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the only choice is "wired61's-girl"


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco's girl_@Jan 2 2009, 12:13 AM~12581237
> *Bad picture. I told him not to post it. But since you asked.
> 
> 
> ...





:wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 2 2009, 11:20 PM~12589107
> *lol..yeah..she ol'skool..she use to be one of the off topic'ers back in the day before all of the drama...she made that name cuz of our tats....i got "LOCO" goin across my lower back,,,and a big Tupac lookin cross in the middle of my back,,,and she has the same cross except smaller on her back,,,and has "Loco's Girl" over and under it :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:uh:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jan 3 2009, 04:19 PM~12594437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u get my last PM? :0


----------



## Jd's64impala (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 2 2009, 11:14 PM~12589031
> *:0  shes been on since 02. Triple OG status.
> Tell her, she better change her name or they will think she belongs to Loco61  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 good to know you made that clear thats what i thought at first impression
:dunno:


----------



## Jd's64impala (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 3 2009, 12:11 AM~12589792
> *i was wondering about the loco name too.
> the only choice is "wired61's-girl"
> *



i thought Wired61's-Lady but Wired61's-Girl may be a better fit cause if skim wouldnt of said something i would of went on thinking she was loco61's girl


----------



## wired61's girl (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm trying to get it changed :biggrin: 

but hey, I was on here first :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Jd's64impala (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's girl_@Jan 3 2009, 07:48 PM~12595368
> *I'm trying to get it changed :biggrin:
> 
> but hey, I was on here first :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


you dont have to change it you could just put below your avatar wired61's girl no loco61 or sumthing


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

ima change my name to loco and then she will have to come help me with my ride

:cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 2 2009, 11:14 PM~12589031-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 She Doesnt Have Loco 61s Girl So Its Cool :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 4 2009, 02:30 AM~12599170
> *ima change my name to loco  and then she will have to come help me with my ride
> 
> :cheesy:
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## DOWN IV LIFE64 (Jul 15, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

DAAAAMM HOMIE JUST WENT THROUGH THE PAGES AND YOUR SHIT LOOKS REAL GOOD G/L ON THE REST, DONT GIVE UP MORE PICS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ttopstouchless (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61's girl_@Jan 1 2009, 11:13 PM~12581237
> *Bad picture. I told him not to post it. But since you asked.
> 
> 
> ...



putting in work I see.....


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired61's girl_@Jan 2 2009, 12:13 AM~12581237
> *Bad picture. I told him not to post it. But since you asked.
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful pic.... thats team work...


----------



## wired61's girl (Oct 3, 2002)

<<<<<<<<<<<<

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61's girl_@Jan 7 2009, 05:21 PM~12634922
> *<<<<<<<<<<<<
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## wired61's girl (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 7 2009, 03:22 PM~12634932
> *:biggrin:
> *


Hey Mario :wave:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

someone got a name change!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61's girl_@Jan 7 2009, 05:23 PM~12634946
> *Hey Mario :wave:
> *




HEEEEEEEEYYYY! :biggrin:


NICE TO SEE YOU PUTTING IN WORK. REINFORCE MY FRAME WHEN IM READY? :dunno:



:cheesy:


----------



## wired61's girl (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 7 2009, 09:19 PM~12638541
> *HEEEEEEEEYYYY! :biggrin:
> NICE TO SEE YOU PUTTING IN WORK. REINFORCE MY FRAME WHEN IM READY? :dunno:
> :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :nono:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61's girl_@Jan 8 2009, 04:36 PM~12644375
> *:biggrin:  :nono:
> *




HEHEHE... :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

damn mo we aint had no updates in a while!!!! :angry:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 10 2009, 05:46 PM~12664137
> *damn mo we aint had no updates in a while!!!!  :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 i get some new pics of the latest progress :cheesy:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 10 2009, 05:04 PM~12664267
> *:0  :0 i get some new pics of the latest progress :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GREENLEAF63 (May 23, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 10 2009, 06:04 PM~12664267
> *:0  :0 i get some new pics of the latest progress :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 10 2009, 07:04 PM~12664267
> *:0  :0 i get some new pics of the latest progress :cheesy:
> *





*TAPS FINGER*



HURRY THAT SHIT UP SCUMBAG...


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

x2


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

wow x3


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

MO PICS MO


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 12 2009, 03:10 PM~12681358
> *MO PICS  MO
> *


x2


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

THIS THREAD SAWKS...




I GUESS ITS A FL THING...


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

lol...im tryin im tryin


----------



## UNO408 (Dec 20, 2008)

dont try do!!!!!!!!!!! this is a dope ass build


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

You guys have guts. I wouldn't know where to begin. looking great


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

damn homie nice work area you got


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 13 2009, 11:39 AM~12690131
> *You guys have guts. I wouldn't know where to begin. looking great
> *


you can start by cleaning the dust of that 64 rag you have :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 13 2009, 12:13 AM~12687188
> *lol...im tryin im tryin
> *





 


:| 





:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 13 2009, 11:59 AM~12690789
> *you can start by cleaning the dust of that 64 rag you have :biggrin:
> *




:0


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

"ITS GONNA TAKE SOME TIME" -Skim


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

"pics or it didnt happen :0 " - Off topic


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 13 2009, 10:59 AM~12690789
> *you can start by cleaning the dust of that 64 rag you have :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Jan 13 2009, 08:08 PM~12695101
> *"pics or it didnt happen  :0 " - Off topic
> *






BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA... :roflmao:



You Tell Em STC... :wavesfist:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Jan 13 2009, 08:08 PM~12695101
> *"pics or it didnt happen  :0 " - Pimpoldscutlass81
> *



fixt.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 13 2009, 10:53 PM~12697563
> *BRANDON WEATHERSBY ROCKS MY WORLD - PIMPOLDSCUTLASS81
> *



FIX.T


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

new pics coming soon :cheesy: :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 17 2009, 03:03 PM~12734064
> *new pics coming soon :cheesy:  :0
> *


I swear you said that like 2 weeks ago! stop playing fool


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 17 2009, 06:03 PM~12734064
> *new pics coming soon :cheesy:  :0
> *


looks good


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

picked up the 59' today.........FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!......o.g title, 69k o.g miles on car, no motor or tranny.
:0 :0


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

those arnt the pics were waiting for mo :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

edit:::::59' has a new home :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

wtf :uh:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 20 2009, 08:33 PM~12765024
> *wtf :uh:
> *


come on....i got it to sell for parts...thought people could use some parts off of it :biggrin:


----------



## erock (Mar 1, 2008)

That might actually have more rust than my 59 imp- I didn't think that was possible-

At least the price was right-


----------



## erock (Mar 1, 2008)

How are those wings where they join under that chrome??


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 20 2009, 11:24 PM~12765617
> *come on....i got it to sell for parts...thought people could use some parts off of it :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: I guess Skim is your mentor now. Home Depot parking lot, 59 on the trailer, parting out time, probably chrome misc parts and sell on eBay too. lol.

GET BACK TO THE ACE BUILD BEEEEEE-OTCH! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 21 2009, 11:52 AM~12770292
> *:uh:  I guess Skim is your mentor now.  Home Depot parking lot, 59 on the trailer, parting out time, probably chrome misc parts and sell on eBay too. lol.
> 
> GET BACK TO THE ACE BUILD BEEEEEE-OTCH!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:i


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 21 2009, 12:45 PM~12771199
> *all i need to do now is to write a song about him, like the dude on youtube  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i aint ballin like that...just tryin to make a dollar outta .15cents :cheesy:
> who wouldnt pay $150.00 bucks for the '59 :dunno
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 21 2009, 10:52 AM~12770292
> *:uh:  I guess Skim is your mentor now.  Home Depot parking lot, 59 on the trailer, parting out time, probably chrome misc parts and sell on eBay too. lol.
> 
> GET BACK TO THE ACE BUILD BEEEEEE-OTCH!  :biggrin:
> *


you should be banned from sayin that word again :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 21 2009, 01:45 PM~12771199
> *all i need to do now is to write a song about him, like the dude on youtube  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i aint ballin like that...just tryin to make a dollar outta .15cents :cheesy:
> who wouldnt pay $150.00 bucks for the '59 :dunno
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

LxYoVbzbC9Q&feature :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

there it is :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

That songs is damn funny. 

You guys sure love your 61's thats for sure.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 21 2009, 11:45 AM~12771199
> *all i need to do now is to write a song about him, like the dude on youtube  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i aint ballin like that...just tryin to make a dollar outta .15cents :cheesy:
> who wouldnt pay $150.00 bucks for the '59 :dunno
> *



THE GRILL SHOULD FETCH THAT....


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 21 2009, 05:16 PM~12773964
> *THE GRILL SHOULD FETCH THAT....
> *


probly more....its perfect shape :0


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

whats up wired 61 nice project i live in cretview allways looking for crome shops i drive all over pencecola any you know about  and paint shops


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jrcerda_@Jan 21 2009, 06:04 PM~12774377
> *whats up wired 61 nice project i live in cretview allways looking for crome shops i drive all over pencecola any you know about  and paint shops
> *


yeah,,,aint no chrome shops around here,,,it sucks.....my homeboy works at paint and body shop and does it on the side too....his name is 90towncarhttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=3007 on here...mostly only custom stuff...hit him up.............what kinda car u got?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 21 2009, 05:08 PM~12774423
> *yeah,,,aint no chrome shops around here,,,it sucks.....my homeboy works at paint and body shop and does it on the side too....his name is 90towncarhttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=3007 on here...mostly only custom stuff...hit him up.............what kinda car u got?*


i have a 63 rag iknow where's a crome shop in mobil just triying to fined a closer one i seen the pic with your wife helping out if you ever need some more help let me know allways  in pencecola and allways trying to learn the only people i know around here is my wife and two kids


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jrcerda_@Jan 21 2009, 06:31 PM~12774664
> *i have a 63 rag iknow where's a crome shop in mobil just triying to fined a closer one i seen the pic with your wife helping out if you ever need some more help let me know allways  in pencecola and allways trying to learn the only people i know around here is my wife and two kids
> *


damn,,thats cool,,,my mother-in-law lives in crestview and we go there all the time..heard the chrome shop in Mobile charges out the ass..im gonna send u PM


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 21 2009, 05:32 PM~12774677
> *damn,,thats cool,,,my mother-in-law lives in crestview and we go there all the time..heard the chrome shop in Mobile charges out the ass..im gonna send u PM *


how many Rollers in pencecola do you guys have meetings if so where


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 21 2009, 02:55 PM~12771294
> *you should be banned from sayin that word again :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 21 2009, 03:10 PM~12771432
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> LxYoVbzbC9Q&feature :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

updates


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jrcerda_@Jan 21 2009, 06:43 PM~12774793
> *how many Rollers in pencecola do you guys have meetings if so where
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jrcerda_@Jan 21 2009, 06:43 PM~12774793
> *how many Rollers in pencecola do you guys have meetings if so where
> *


pretty slim on LOWRIDERS around here!!!....alot of mini trucks,ricers,and big rim ryders...meetings are hard to organize right now with everyone's work schedule..we get together,,,but not set in stone on each week or as often as we should...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

updates ?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

ill have some updates coming soon,i gotta get some POR15 tomorrow :cheesy:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 20 2009, 07:13 PM~12764197
> *picked up the 59' today.........FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!......o.g title, 69k o.g miles on car, no motor or tranny.
> :0  :0
> 
> ...


59' has a new home :0 :0 :0


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 25 2009, 06:15 PM~12811060
> *59' has a new home :0  :0  :0
> *



:0


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Jan 26 2009, 09:41 AM~12816975
> *:0
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

update sneak

quarters cut off donor('62 ht) :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 26 2009, 03:36 PM~12820664
> *update sneak
> 
> quarters cut off donor('62 ht) :0
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 26 2009, 06:36 PM~12820664
> *update sneak
> 
> quarters cut off donor('62 ht) :0
> ...




:wow:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 26 2009, 04:36 PM~12820664
> *update sneak
> 
> quarters cut off donor('62 ht) :0
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

just tape it in place so we can see the full view for now lol.....


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:dunno: why tape it? :0 :cheesy: 


clamped on for test fit,,needs some trimming



































here is what im workin with on the jamb....since the inner part of the jamb was the same on the Buick,and the outer part is different i had to cut the jamb/front quarter from the 62 impala hardtop and graft it in place..

still need to cut some off of the top



















if anyone wants to help me out, i need this correct measurement from anyone with 61rag......i need to know the distance from edge to edge,,i know mine is way off,,i dont want to trim until i know exact measurement


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 

NICE 


























:biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 27 2009, 05:26 PM~12832163
> *:dunno: why tape it? :0  :cheesy:
> clamped on for test fit,,needs some trimming
> 
> ...



them BRAND NEW floor pans look massively out of place


hey mo should i body drop my dually?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 28 2009, 01:01 AM~12833941
> *them BRAND NEW floor pans look massively out of place
> hey mo should i body drop my dually?
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 28 2009, 01:03 AM~12833968
> *:yes: :yes:
> *


you should let me borrow that plasma cutter so its easier for me then :cheesy:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 28 2009, 01:04 AM~12833971
> *you should let me borrow that plasma cutter so its easier for me then  :cheesy:
> *


yeah, u might just need one of them for that!!! :0


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 28 2009, 01:08 AM~12834011
> *yeah, u might just need one of them for that!!! :0
> *


i need one period :cheesy: 


you need a testicle? or?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:dunno: why tape it? :0 :cheesy: 
clamped on for test fit,,needs some trimming
































here is what im workin with on the jamb....since the inner part of the jamb was the same on the Buick,and the outer part is different i had to cut the jamb/front quarter from the 62 impala hardtop and graft it in place..

still need to cut some off of the top
















if anyone wants to help me out, i need this correct measurement from anyone with 61rag......i need to know the distance from edge to edge,,i know mine is way off,,i dont want to trim until i know exact measurement





























:cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hope This Helps... Damn Its Cold Outside hno:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:0 thank you Loco!!! :0 that helps alot.......stay warm :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 28 2009, 03:38 AM~12834415
> *:0 thank you Loco!!!  :0  that helps alot.......stay warm :biggrin:
> *


No Problem..


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

nice


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 28 2009, 03:17 AM~12834080
> *:dunno: why tape it? :0  :cheesy:
> clamped on for test fit,,needs some trimming
> 
> ...


I SAY, "WELD IT AND ROLL OUT AS IS."


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

At one point that 62 HT was like a diamond in the rough, you wouldn't sell it, refused to sell it, and you've been through maybe 50 cars since i've known you. Now its a donor for a 61 conversion.....which is coming along great!! keep up the good work!


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Jan 28 2009, 12:39 PM~12837194
> *At one point that 62 HT was like a diamond in the rough, you wouldn't sell it, refused to sell it, and you've been through maybe 50 cars since i've known you. Now its a donor for a 61 conversion.....which is coming along great!! keep up the good work!
> *


lol...i know Ant...crazy how its worked out,but,,having the 62' has saved the day for me  in hard to find parts,and selling parts to fund the 61 and more....you will be glad to know that im still gonna use the bored out 327 thats in it :biggrin:


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 28 2009, 01:46 PM~12837273
> *lol...i know Ant...crazy how its worked out,but,,having the 62' has saved the day for me  in hard to find parts,and selling parts to fund the 61 and more....you will be glad to know that im still gonna use the bored out 327 thats in it :biggrin:
> *


you gonna disassemble the motor and have it checked? I think you said it has never been fired since it was built....maybe 10 years ago now?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Jan 28 2009, 12:54 PM~12837349
> *you gonna disassemble the motor and have it checked? I think you said it has never been fired since it was built....maybe 10 years ago now?
> *


should at least replace the valve seats and seals in it


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

yeah, a friend of mine is a "motor guy" like you Ant......he is gonna completely tear it down and rebuild it, but a bigger cam in it, and replace all the seals,,,its already bored and has flattop pistons,roller rockers and all that good stuff :biggrin: also, i think im gonna put a pete jackson's direct gear drive in it to replace the timing chain.....ever week or so, i go out there and manually turn the crank so it doesnt freeze up,,not sure if that helps..lol


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 28 2009, 01:05 PM~12837478
> *yeah, a friend of mine is a "motor guy" like you Ant......he is gonna completely tear it down and rebuild it, but a bigger cam in it, and replace all the seals,,,its already bored and has flattop pistons,roller rockers and all that good stuff :biggrin: also, i think im gonna put a pete jackson's direct gear drive in it to replace the timing chain.....ever week or so, i go out there and manually turn the crank so it doesnt freeze up,,not sure if that helps..lol
> *



as long as its got good oil in it 

shouldnt freeze up take the valve covers off and put lucas in it and cycle its a few times will help though


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 28 2009, 03:36 AM~12834407
> *Hope This Helps... Damn Its Cold Outside hno:
> 
> 
> ...





Damn, Thats Some Cool Shit... :yes:


Good Looking Out For Mo Homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Jan 28 2009, 01:39 PM~12837194
> *At one point that 62 HT was like a diamond in the rough, you wouldn't sell it, refused to sell it, and you've been through maybe 50 cars since i've known you. Now its a donor for a 61 conversion.....which is coming along great!! keep up the good work!
> *





:yes:



That Bastard... Mo 23084572304752934759234 - Scrilla 1. :angry:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 28 2009, 01:17 AM~12834080
> *:dunno: why tape it? :0  :cheesy:
> clamped on for test fit,,needs some trimming
> 
> ...



YOU KNOW I JUST STARTED LOOKING IN THIS THREAD,,,,,,,, FOUND ALOT OF INTERESTING BUILDS ON HERE,,,,,,,
WITH ALL THE WORK AND HEART THAT YOU HAVE PUT IN THIS 61,,,,,,TO ME YOU PASSED CALLING IT A" BUILT" `61 RAG,,,,,,,
JUST CALL IT WHAT IT IS NOW,,,,,, IT DESERVES TO BE CALL A "A `61 RAGTOP"! all these cars rolling around now adays,,,unless it was an older restored car,,,,,all these newer projects being built, are being resurected with solid cars, weather it be a 2 or 4 door doner. YOU GUYS ARE TRULY WHAT BUILDING CARS ARE ALL ABOUT. THIS IS WHERE THE "LOVE CONNECTION" IS FORMED WITH YOUR CAR, that "normal people can never understand" YOU SEE THE DIAMOND READY TO BE SHINED!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 30 2009, 02:22 PM~12859089
> *YOU KNOW I JUST STARTED LOOKING IN THIS THREAD,,,,,,,, FOUND ALOT OF INTERESTING BUILDS ON HERE,,,,,,,
> WITH ALL THE WORK AND HEART THAT YOU HAVE PUT IN THIS 61,,,,,,TO ME YOU PASSED CALLING IT A" BUILT" `61 RAG,,,,,,,
> JUST CALL IT WHAT IT IS NOW,,,,,,  IT DESERVES TO BE CALL A "A `61 RAGTOP"!  all these cars rolling around now adays,,,unless it was an older restored car,,,,,all these newer projects being built, are being resurected with solid cars, weather it be a 2 or 4 door doner. YOU GUYS ARE TRULY WHAT BUILDING CARS ARE ALL ABOUT. THIS IS WHERE THE "LOVE CONNECTION" IS FORMED WITH YOUR CAR, that "normal people can never understand"  YOU SEE THE DIAMOND READY TO BE SHINED!
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 30 2009, 03:22 PM~12859089
> *YOU KNOW I JUST STARTED LOOKING IN THIS THREAD,,,,,,,, FOUND ALOT OF INTERESTING BUILDS ON HERE,,,,,,,
> WITH ALL THE WORK AND HEART THAT YOU HAVE PUT IN THIS 61,,,,,,TO ME YOU PASSED CALLING IT A" BUILT" `61 RAG,,,,,,,
> JUST CALL IT WHAT IT IS NOW,,,,,,  IT DESERVES TO BE CALL A "A `61 RAGTOP"!  all these cars rolling around now adays,,,unless it was an older restored car,,,,,all these newer projects being built, are being resurected with solid cars, weather it be a 2 or 4 door doner. YOU GUYS ARE TRULY WHAT BUILDING CARS ARE ALL ABOUT. THIS IS WHERE THE "LOVE CONNECTION" IS FORMED WITH YOUR CAR, that "normal people can never understand"  YOU SEE THE DIAMOND READY TO BE SHINED!
> *


Well said Perry.


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

hey wired, get back to work!!! j/p homie. looks good, post more pics


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 30 2009, 01:22 PM~12859089
> *YOU KNOW I JUST STARTED LOOKING IN THIS THREAD,,,,,,,, FOUND ALOT OF INTERESTING BUILDS ON HERE,,,,,,,
> WITH ALL THE WORK AND HEART THAT YOU HAVE PUT IN THIS 61,,,,,,TO ME YOU PASSED CALLING IT A" BUILT" `61 RAG,,,,,,,
> JUST CALL IT WHAT IT IS NOW,,,,,,   IT DESERVES TO BE CALL A "A `61 RAGTOP"!  all these cars rolling around now adays,,,unless it was an older restored car,,,,,all these newer projects being built, are being resurected with solid cars, weather it be a 2 or 4 door doner. YOU GUYS ARE TRULY WHAT BUILDING CARS ARE ALL ABOUT. THIS IS WHERE THE "LOVE CONNECTION" IS FORMED WITH YOUR CAR, that "normal people can never understand"  YOU SEE THE DIAMOND READY TO BE SHINED!
> *


thanks alot bro :thumbsup:





















:0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 




Your car is a: 1961 Impala 8 cylinder convertible built in Baltimore, MD

The original color of your car is: Fawn Beige

The original color of your interior is: Copper. Material type is: Vinyl (Impala)


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 30 2009, 05:15 PM~12861210
> *thanks alot bro :thumbsup:
> :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


so you painting it fawn?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 30 2009, 08:03 PM~12862128
> *so you painting it fawn?
> *


yeah, fawn/beige with tan top and 2 tone tan o.g lookin interior

i just got my top :0 :0 :0


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
does that cowl tag have any accessories on it?
time to accessorize :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 30 2009, 09:11 PM~12862190
> *yeah, fawn/beige with tan top and 2 tone tan o.g lookin interior
> 
> i just got my top :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Jan 30 2009, 08:17 PM~12862230
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> does that cowl tag have any accessories on it?
> time to accessorize :cheesy:
> *


i dont know how to decode accessories....lol

it has at bottom acc. V :dunno:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 30 2009, 09:25 PM~12862305
> *i dont know how to decode accessories....lol
> 
> it has at bottom acc. V :dunno:
> *




"Accessory V" Means Lots Of Vagina When The Car Is Finished... So Much In Fact, That Its An Accessory...


So Hurry That Shit Up! :biggrin:


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

just v? might mean seatbelts im not sure


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 30 2009, 08:30 PM~12862341
> *"Accessory V" Means Lots Of Vagina When The Car Is Finished... So Much In Fact, That Its An Accessory...
> So Hurry That Shit Up!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

my 64 has a list under acc: on the cowl tag








:0


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

damn,,,,nice,,mine dont got all of that..lol..just a V....lol


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 30 2009, 10:43 PM~12862448
> *damn,,,,nice,,mine dont got all of that..lol..just a V....lol
> *


he said V is for vagina.


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 30 2009, 08:43 PM~12862448
> *damn,,,,nice,,mine dont got all of that..lol..just a V....lol
> *


its stupid shit , seatbelts ,push button radio, remote mirror :0 ,rear antenna


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 30 2009, 08:43 PM~12862448
> *damn,,,,nice,,mine dont got all of that..lol..just a V....lol
> *


just have a new one made with all the accessories you want
348
a/c
ez eye
8 track player
p/w
p/s


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 30 2009, 03:46 PM~12860199
> *Well said Perry.
> *


I have my moments :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 30 2009, 08:58 PM~12862609
> *just have a new one made with all the accessories you want
> 348
> a/c
> ...


:thumbsup: trimtags.com :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 30 2009, 09:00 PM~12862635
> *I have my barndoors :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 28 2009, 02:10 AM~12834020
> *i need one period  :cheesy:
> you need a testicle?  or?
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 30 2009, 07:30 PM~12862341
> *"Accessory V" Means Lots Of Vagina When The Car Is Finished... So Much In Fact, That Its An Accessory...
> So Hurry That Shit Up!  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

Y R U SELLING THE CAR BRO


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jan 31 2009, 08:48 PM~12870023
> *Y R U SELLING THE CAR BRO
> *


huh


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

Get any work done?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jan 31 2009, 09:48 PM~12870023
> *Y R U SELLING THE CAR BRO
> *




:uh:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:0 



































newly stitched tan soft top :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Feb 1 2009, 05:42 PM~12875503
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...





:wow:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Feb 1 2009, 04:42 PM~12875503
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


you still havent finished that quarter


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

i got some repair to do on the inner wheel well where there is rust,,i dont have any donor stuff cuz the donor car is rotted there too,,im gonna have to fabricate a peice by hand hno:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Feb 1 2009, 07:06 PM~12876286
> *i got some repair to do on the inner wheel well where there is rust,,i dont have any donor stuff cuz the donor car is rotted there too,,im gonna have to fabricate a peice by hand hno:
> *


ive got that problem with the dually rear passenger back door is rotted and they dont reproduce that section (that i can find) and im willing to bet all of them are like that



weird thing is today my buddy had his ext chevy 2004 right next to my crew cab and the cabs looked almost exactly the same size except his looked a little bigger


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

damn,,,,yeah,,,its gonna take some work gettin those inner wheel wells done,,, hno:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Feb 2 2009, 03:36 AM~12879640
> *damn,,,,yeah,,,its gonna take some work gettin those inner wheel wells done,,, hno:
> *


just wait it out and find a donor itll be easier


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Feb 1 2009, 06:42 PM~12875503
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I wish i still lived near you........ I could be learning from yah. Good work bro!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 2 2009, 06:23 AM~12880079
> *just wait it out and find a donor itll be easier
> *





:yes:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

im tryin to see a updated pic some some progress!! come on mo i know your holding out


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 31 2009, 09:57 PM~12870105
> *huh
> *


I THOUGHT U WERE SELLING THE 61 ON CRAIGSLIST


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

i was sellin it, i had it listed on here for sale...but,,,it was either the elco or Impala,,whichever one sold first.....elco sold...so bubbletop stays :cheesy: 




as for progress, just getting better fitment of the quarter panel. i before i weld in place i gotta fix the inner wheel well, and im gonna have to hand make the piece cuz my donor is rotted in same place....ill be doing that some time this week,.....ill have some pics





KAKALAK:::: im still learning myself..lol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Did you get that top stitched up yet? Roll that bitch out as is!!!!!!!!!!! It's killing them!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Lay the GSP smackdown on that sheetmetal :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 3 2009, 09:54 AM~12891304
> *Lay the GSP smackdown on that sheetmetal :biggrin:
> *


Fuck that, tack it and roll out.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 3 2009, 07:54 AM~12891304
> *Lay the GSP smackdown on that sheetmetal :biggrin:
> *



you want him to rub himself down with vaseline before he welds on it again?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 

NICE AT THIS RATE YOUR GONNA FINISH IT BEFORE I FINISH MY MODEL


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 4 2009, 01:00 AM~12901139
> *you want him to rub himself down with vaseline before he welds on it again?
> *


rub me down with vaseline


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 4 2009, 08:35 AM~12902001
> *rub me down with vaseline
> *





:wow:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 4 2009, 07:35 AM~12902001
> *rub me down with vaseline
> *


:wow: :yes:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 4 2009, 09:35 AM~12902001
> *rub me down with vaseline
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Feb 2 2009, 11:32 PM~12887468
> *i was sellin it, i had it listed on here for sale...but,,,it was either the elco or Impala,,whichever one sold first.....elco sold...so bubbletop stays :cheesy:
> as for progress, just getting better fitment of the quarter panel. i before i weld in place i gotta fix the inner wheel well, and im gonna have to hand make the piece cuz my donor is rotted in same place....ill be doing that some time this week,.....ill have some pics
> KAKALAK:::: im still learning myself..lol
> *


 :biggrin: I thought I was doin something by cutting out a floor, then I seen your topic.......................You got the juice now holmes :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

hey mo come repair my cab floor n shit :cheesy:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 4 2009, 05:23 PM~12906756
> *hey mo  come repair my cab floor n shit    :cheesy:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Feb 4 2009, 05:25 PM~12906779
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :cheesy: 

come on ill pay its way easier then this


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

ok,,,ill help..




....get some of this :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Feb 4 2009, 05:50 PM~12907052
> *ok,,,ill help..
> ....get some of this :biggrin:
> 
> ...


there isnt enough rust left to paint over


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

pics this weekend :biggrin: :0


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Feb 6 2009, 03:52 AM~12923022
> *pics this weekend :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Feb 6 2009, 03:52 AM~12923022
> *pics this weekend :biggrin:  :0
> *


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 6 2009, 03:15 PM~12926961
> *pics or it didn't happen
> *


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

i herd bsome one was doing this but dame your doing real good wish u lived next door ill be over there helping dont stop


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Feb 6 2009, 12:52 AM~12923022
> *pics this weekend :biggrin:  :0
> *


weekends almost over homie!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Feb 8 2009, 09:42 PM~12945039
> *weekends almost over homie!!
> *





X2.


----------



## ttopstouchless (Mar 16, 2005)

almost there!!!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 6 2009, 04:15 PM~12926961
> *pics or it didn't happen
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:burn:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Feb 6 2009, 03:52 AM~12923022
> *pics this weekend :biggrin:  :0
> *


come on Mo, this weekend will be over too soon.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

hey, sorry guys...I know u been wanting to see some progress,,so have I..lol..Im bout to pick up a 61' 4dr this week, and ill have the donor pieces i need for the vert, and the bubbletop :cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Feb 14 2009, 04:12 PM~13002590
> *hey, sorry guys...I know u been wanting to see some progress,,so have I..lol..Im bout to pick up a 61' 4dr this week, and ill have the donor pieces i need for the vert, and the bubbletop :cheesy:
> *


post pics of tha donor then


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

nice find.....i want the weeble wobbles on the floor in the backseat


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 14 2009, 04:33 PM~13003574
> *nice find.....i want the weeble wobbles on the floor in the backseat
> *


we can make a trade :cheesy: 

ever find out price for me? :| :rant:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Feb 14 2009, 03:32 PM~13003562
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up ith the caddys i need some parts


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Feb 14 2009, 05:42 PM~13003895
> *Whats up ith the caddys i need some parts
> *


im gnna see about them, he said he has a few of them, 1 couple and few 4drs. what do u need? ill see if he will sell just parts of of them


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Feb 14 2009, 06:48 PM~13003644
> *we can make a trade :cheesy:
> 
> ever find out price for me? :|  :rant:
> *


i cant find my receipt ima call monday and see what they were...sorry im trying...


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 14 2009, 05:45 PM~13003908
> *i cant find my receipt ima call monday and see what they were...sorry im trying...
> *


its cool im just givin u a hard time :biggrin: let me know tho :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Feb 14 2009, 07:47 PM~13003917
> *its cool im just givin u a hard time :biggrin: let me know tho :cheesy:
> *


I need that rear bumper center section Moe, that's if she is straight and dent free. Hit me up with a price. :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

newly stitched tan soft top :0 








:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

Looks like it's coming along nicely


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Feb 14 2009, 04:43 PM~13003902
> *im gnna see about them, he said he has a few of them, 1 couple and few 4drs. what do u need? ill see if he will sell just parts of of them
> *


Depends how much he wants for the whole car(4 door) if he dont want to part with the whole car then ill give you a list


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 14 2009, 07:49 PM~13003924
> *I need that rear bumper center section Moe, that's if she is straight and dent free. Hit me up with a price.  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 15 2009, 12:18 AM~13006492
> *:cheesy:
> *


for Impala? I gotta see what im gonna need first,,between the rag and bubbletop, cuz the one i got now has lil dent in it


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Feb 15 2009, 02:26 AM~13006541
> *for Impala? I gotta see what im gonna need first,,between the rag and bubbletop, cuz the one i got now has lil dent in it
> *


The four door parts car rear bumper! Impala, Biscayne, Bel-Air they all the same in 61. Hook it up. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## jcheese619 (Feb 16, 2009)

man this is the craziest thing i have ever seen all that dedication will pay off


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

pics from today....i just went and picked up a super super solid 61 Biscayne, i am suprised at how solid this thing is....excuse the out pics,,my son was my photographer and helper on the roadtrip...., went to North Alabama to get this,,took bout 6-1/2 hrs each way.....just got home,,,here are the pics,,ill get more after i C.L.R it tomorrow.......i did stop by that place with all of the old cars that i took pics of like 3-4 yrs ago,,,he had pretty much the same thing,,,his prices are too high....













































































































more pics of the other cars in a sec..............


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)




----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Feb 14 2009, 05:42 PM~13003895
> *Whats up ith the caddys i need some parts
> *


I asked bout some Caddy's,,,he has a 63' coupe with power everything(he wont part out), said he would take 1200.00 for that one...which,,probly be talked down a lil bit,,,,,,and has a 64' coupe with power....in lil better shape for 1800.00....i tried to ask about parts, and he wasnt tryin to hear it,,,he had about 15 Caddy's there, and wouldnt even sell me any of the T3's off of any of them....every single one of them had them, and were super clean :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:cheesy: Don't forget about me. :cheesy:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 21 2009, 07:30 PM~13071085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i havent, i think all of the ones i got are nice, im gonna see tomorrow  I got total of 3, and all i need is 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

HOOORAY FOR UPDATES. :biggrin:


----------



## slammin64 (Aug 30, 2005)

damn good work homie !


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slammin64_@Feb 21 2009, 09:42 PM~13071182
> *damn good work homie !
> *


shhhh dont give him an ego, when he gets excited he doesnt post pics :biggrin:


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

:0


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Feb 21 2009, 06:09 PM~13070934
> *I asked bout some Caddy's,,,he has a 63' coupe with power everything(he wont part out), said he would take 1200.00 for that one...which,,probly be talked down a lil bit,,,,,,and has a 64' coupe with power....in lil better shape for 1800.00....i tried to ask about parts, and he wasnt tryin to hear it,,,he had about 15 Caddy's there, and wouldnt even sell me any of the T3's off of any of them....every single one of them had them, and were super clean :uh:
> *


  what part of bama was it?


----------



## ttopstouchless (Mar 16, 2005)

nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Feb 21 2009, 10:19 PM~13072198
> * what part of bama was it?
> *


its in Cullman...exit 310...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 21 2009, 07:30 PM~13071085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol, this fool. I knew he would see that rear bumper lol!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Feb 21 2009, 09:35 PM~13071131
> *i havent, i think all of the ones i got are nice, im gonna see tomorrow  I got total of 3, and all i need is 2 :biggrin:
> *


You da man, Mo. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 22 2009, 01:03 AM~13072499
> *lol, this fool. I knew he would see that rear bumper lol!
> *


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

dam mo looking good


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Feb 22 2009, 04:39 PM~13077429
> *dam mo looking good
> *





:wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

bump for progress


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

i got a little more done :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Feb 28 2009, 11:11 PM~13141417
> *i got a little more done :cheesy:
> *





:0


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Feb 1 2009, 03:42 PM~12875503
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMN!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

sup guys,,, thanks for keepin the topic up.....i just got another job..so,,ill be able to buy spend more money on projects now and not bills :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Mar 5 2009, 10:53 PM~13196309
> *sup guys,,, thanks for keepin the topic up.....i just got another job..so,,ill be able to buy spend more money on projects now and not bills  :cheesy:
> *





Congrats Homie... SANDWICH WOMAN, NOW! :roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Mar 5 2009, 08:53 PM~13196309
> *sup guys,,, thanks for keepin the topic up.....i just got another job..so,,ill be able to buy spend more money on projects now and not bills  :cheesy:
> *


nikka you'd have more bread if you got back to my shopping list :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 5 2009, 11:23 PM~13197219
> *nikka you'd have more bread if you got back to my shopping list  :biggrin:
> *


i got u covered  i tried callin u back the other day, (the number that was on my cell), if u cant reach me there, i can give u my house num. :cheesy:


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 5 2009, 11:23 PM~13197219
> *nikka you'd have more bread if you got back to my shopping list  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Mar 7 2009, 07:28 PM~13212340
> *i got u covered  i tried callin u back the other day, (the number that was on my cell), if u cant reach me there, i can give u my house num. :cheesy:
> *


yea give me the house number too my list gettin bigger :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

WOW, GREAT BUILD UP, :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

quit stallin mo, post the progress!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Mar 9 2009, 12:11 PM~13223547
> *quit stallin mo, post the progress!!!
> *




:angry:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

I just got a new job. so i been workin alot lately,,,progress pics coming soon, i promise!!!!


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Mar 9 2009, 06:55 PM~13228045
> *I just got a new job. so i been workin alot lately,,,progress pics coming soon, i promise!!!!
> *


pics or it didnt happen :cheesy:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

congrats on the job bro, but post the fuckin pics LO  L.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Mar 9 2009, 05:55 PM~13228045
> *I just got a new job. so i been workin alot lately,,,progress pics coming soon, i promise!!!!
> *


good luck on the new job, your project is coming along


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

thanks guys....kinda weird,,,my new job....is...........uhhh.... im a.............. WELDER :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

dood im taking my floors out started lastnight, all the drilling is driving me nutz...too many spotwelds...lol


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 10 2009, 07:15 AM~13234057
> *dood im taking my floors out started lastnight, all the drilling is driving me nutz...too many spotwelds...lol
> *


if u aint saving the old floors just use a damn grinder and grind them down a lil bit and pop them up with screwdriver or prybar...if u want to save the floors, just use a big ass drill bit like 1/2inch or whatever, instead of one of those spotweld removing bits,,they suck


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Mar 10 2009, 05:17 PM~13238030
> *if u aint saving the old floors just use a damn grinder and grind them down a lil bit and pop them up with screwdriver or prybar...if u want to save the floors, just use a big ass drill bit like 1/2inch or whatever, instead of one of those spotweld removing bits,,they suck
> *


no not saving the floors, im buying new ones. and i was using a 3/8 drill bit, i started off with my spotweld remover tool but that was like putting something in my dick hole....it wasnt happenin


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 10 2009, 05:58 PM~13239614
> *no not saving the floors, im buying new ones. and i was using a 3/8 drill bit, i started off with my spotweld remover tool but that was like putting something in my dick hole....it wasnt happenin
> *


yeah,,,i found the grinder was my best friend,,, :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Mar 9 2009, 09:31 PM~13228451
> *thanks guys....kinda weird,,,my new job....is...........uhhh.... im a.............. WELDER :0  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ttopstouchless (Mar 16, 2005)

we need to get up and go grab some dinner with the fam........since your a working man and all....and maybe get tatted up.......???????


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ttopstouchless_@Mar 13 2009, 09:09 AM~13268913
> *we need to get up and go grab some dinner with the fam........since your a working man and all....and maybe get tatted up.......???????
> *



heard you gotta 63


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

*Limited availability

1961/1962 Chevrolet Billet Dash 

For a limited time I am producing these beautiful dashes that are machined from T6061 Aircraft Aluminum and are superior in quality.  They feature a machine polished finish and are the ultimate subtle touch for any Lowrider or Street Rod.  The dash features machined lettering of all the stock characters, 3/16 ball milling and deletion of the cigarette lighter, ashtray and radio componets.  The backside of the dash is 1/4-20 drilled and tapped for snug fastening and ease of installation.  So, go ahead and junk that old beat up interior trim and shine with quality and precise machining. 

Please inquire via PM for pricing, Paypal payments are proudly welcomed. MADE IN THE U.S.A. Don't miss the oppurtunity of owning one of these limited produced beauties for your 1961 or 1962 Chevrolet Full Size Passenger Car
<img src=\'http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y240/six14life/P9306074.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y240/six14life/P9306072.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y240/six14life/P9306086-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/dinsmore61/61nomadproject528.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/dinsmore61/61nomadproject526.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/dinsmore61/61nomadproject524.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/dinsmore61/PB051440-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/dinsmore61/PB051442-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/dinsmore61/PB051449-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

SHOW ME THE MONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE. THANX FOR SELLIN ME THIS ONE.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 14 2009, 02:13 AM~13277754
> *KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE. THANX FOR SELLIN ME THIS ONE.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 14 2009, 02:45 PM~13280531
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :buttkick:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

bump


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 14 2009, 05:13 AM~13277754
> *KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE. THANX FOR SELLIN ME THIS ONE.
> 
> 
> ...


wow, turned out nice! :nicoderm:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 18 2009, 11:11 PM~13320465
> *wow, turned out nice! :nicoderm:
> *


thats a big X2 :yes:


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:wave:

guess what i bought back..lol..this is what it use to look like 5 yrs ago...lol


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

man im going to have to stop coming to look at this topic!!! where the hell are the updates???


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Mar 26 2009, 05:01 PM~13399132
> *:wave:
> 
> guess what i bought back..lol..this is what it use to look like 5 yrs ago...lol
> ...


i remember that car


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr+Mar 26 2009, 06:12 PM~13399727-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, i got rid of it like 5 yrs ago...it has exchanged hands about 10 times since then, been thru 3 different states.............and I bought it back for 300 bucks :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 still has 3 pumps,8batts,16switches in it :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Mar 26 2009, 08:26 PM~13400949
> *where is your '63 updates? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> yeah, i got rid of it like 5 yrs ago...it has exchanged hands about 10 times since then, been thru 3 different states.............and I bought it back for 300 bucks :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 still has 3 pumps,8batts,16switches in it  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


DAMN :0 

i got 5 on it shipped


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Mar 26 2009, 07:26 PM~13400949
> *where is your '63 updates? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


There arent any!! thats why i havent posted any :uh: and thats why i dont "bump" my topic


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Mar 26 2009, 10:26 PM~13400949
> * I bought it back for 300 bucks :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 still has 3 pumps,8batts,16switches in it  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



Some CRACKAS Have All The Luck... :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

WHATS THAT??????? :wow:




















































Its The Money I Coulda Saved Shopping With Mo.... :roflmao:














FAWKER! :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I cant never get no crackhead deals like that :angry:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

ok...after lookin in the trunk i realized that somebody filled the whole spare tire hole up with mixed concrete :uh: after chiseling for a couple of hours i found some 4" solid steel tubing...it took my engine hoist to get it out,,,i couldnt lift it at all..it must be 400-500 pounds,,,its insane....after a little cleaning up,,here are the PROGRESS PICS :biggrin: my not be the car yall wanted to see..but,,its progress 


before...

























































after a little cleanup










































concrete out 








tryin to make a dollar outta 15 cents :cheesy:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

few of the interior....remember, i built this car back in 02' or 03' :biggrin: 




























after :angry:

















































to my surprise..the doorgaps arent that bad.....


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

didnt you rag on tony for working on his wagon and not the 61 vert? and no you done turned your 61 vert topic into a cutluss build! :angry: :scrutinize: :buttkick:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Hold up, that was your car and you bought it back and you uncovered one of your rookie moves so that you could get a standing 3 :uh: 












































:biggrin: joking homie :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Mar 29 2009, 08:37 PM~13426893
> *ok...after lookin in the trunk i realized that somebody filled the whole spare tire hole up with mixed concrete :uh: after chiseling for a couple of hours i found some 4" solid steel tubing...it took my engine hoist to get it out,,,i couldnt lift it at all..it must be 400-500 pounds,,,its insane....after a little cleaning up,,here are the PROGRESS PICS :biggrin:  my not be the car yall wanted to see..but,,its progress
> before...
> 
> ...


thats bad for gas millage


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 14 2009, 03:13 AM~13277754
> *KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE. THANX FOR SELLIN ME THIS ONE.
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good homie, I was supposed to get that car.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Wow so it's almost like a game of clue.......

So if you built it.........who poured the concrete in the back? 

I'm going to go with Colonel Mustard in the trunk with a pipe.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 30 2009, 06:18 AM~13429314
> *thats bad for gas millage
> *




Thats Bad For La Raza... :angry:


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 29 2009, 10:20 PM~13427531
> *Hold up, that was your car and you bought it back and you uncovered one of your rookie moves so that you could get a standing 3 :uh:
> :biggrin: joking homie :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

wow all that dead weight and none of the panels buckled?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr+Mar 29 2009, 10:01 PM~13427265-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol...it didnt stand 3 when i had it..lol..i only put 12" cylinders in the back...lol..if i wanted to stand with it, i woulda put some 16's on it :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 30 2009, 11:24 AM~13431684
> *Wow so it's almost like a game of clue.......
> 
> So if you built it.........who poured the concrete in the back?
> ...


it has exchanged hands 5 or more times since me...lol...who knows,,all i know is, its out now


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

TTT for MOCRETE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

Fool, get a mixing truck next time you decide to start the Maurice Day Concrete Company.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

wtf.....lol..how did this turn into me doin that shit? :angry: :angry:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Mar 30 2009, 08:33 PM~13435655
> *wtf.....lol..how did this turn into me doin that shit? :angry:  :angry:
> *


We know how they do it in the P-Cola adding weight to hop with us midwestern folks. LOL, J/P


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

You can put that concrete in the classifieds and all the westcoast hoppers will pay big money for it..


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt+Mar 30 2009, 06:44 PM~13435762-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


\
beat me to it


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Mar 30 2009, 08:33 PM~13435655
> *wtf.....lol..how did this turn into me doin that shit? :angry:  :angry:
> *






:uh: 




You Aint Gotta Lie Mo... 



People These Days, UGH! :angry:


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Mar 29 2009, 09:39 PM~13426923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all them cars and a couple of escalades :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88+Mar 30 2009, 07:15 PM~13436139-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BALLIN' :cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Mar 29 2009, 08:39 PM~13426923
> *few of the interior....remember, i built this car back in 02' or 03' :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


there was a black guy out here from florida that had that a few years back, thenm seats were definately for lookin and not riding on...lol


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 30 2009, 09:18 PM~13437657
> *there was a black guy out here from florida that had that a few years back, thenm seats were definately for lookin and not riding on...lol
> *


yeah,,,same guy....he said he took it to texas to get some hydraulic work done....he bought the car for 7k from this other dude that i traded it to....said its been sittin for couple years now.....I built the seats out of wood, and very little foam..lol


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

now help me with my duece so we can load that bitch up wit concrete too


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 30 2009, 11:36 PM~13437965
> *now help me with my duece so we can load that bitch up wit concrete too
> *






Apparently That Was G14 Classified Info... Hes Working On A New And Improved Weight System... Its Gonna Be Plaster, Last I Heard...


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 31 2009, 01:42 AM~13439844
> *Apparently That Was G14 Classified Info... Hes Working On A New And Improved Weight System... Its Gonna Be Plaster, Last I Heard...
> *


telescopic rearend with the last 2 ft. of frame done in 500pound steel tubing and concrete. Swangin west coast style...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 30 2009, 04:23 PM~13433828
> *TTT for MOCRETE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ready Mix Mocrete.......get your inches by the bag.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 31 2009, 07:06 AM~13441428
> *Ready Mix Mocrete.......get your inches by the bag.
> *




BWAHAHAHAAHAHHHAHHAHAAA... :roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 30 2009, 10:42 PM~13439844
> *Apparently That Was G14 Classified Info... Hes Working On A New And Improved Weight System... Its Gonna Be Plaster, Last I Heard...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Mar 30 2009, 02:18 PM~13433766
> *I gotta fund the 61's somehow :cheesy: I buy this car back,,,and fix it up a little bit and slang it...and put $$ towards the real deal :biggrin:
> *


LOL just like you slang that concrete!! lol put some quick crete in those rust holes in the 61 and youll be done in no time!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 1 2009, 12:08 AM~13449329
> *LOL just like you slang that concrete!! lol put some quick crete in those rust holes in the 61 and youll be done in no time!!  :biggrin:
> *




Latest Mo Creation:












:biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:rant: :loco: :banghead: :nono: :buttkick: :around: :guns: :twak: :angry: :machinegun: :burn:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Mar 31 2009, 10:21 PM~13449560
> *:rant:  :loco:  :banghead:  :nono:  :buttkick:  :around:  :guns:  :twak:  :angry:  :machinegun:  :burn:
> *


mortarmix61


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Mar 29 2009, 11:37 PM~13426893
> *ok...after lookin in the trunk i realized that somebody filled the whole spare tire hole up with mixed concrete :uh: after chiseling for a couple of hours i found some 4" solid steel tubing...it took my engine hoist to get it out,,,i couldnt lift it at all..it must be 400-500 pounds,,,its insane....after a little cleaning up,,here are the PROGRESS PICS :biggrin:  my not be the car yall wanted to see..but,,its progress
> before...
> 
> ...




Tough On The Streets And Really Discreet: MOCRETE. :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

LEAD And WOOD Have Finally Met Their Match: MOCRETE.


:rofl:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 31 2009, 11:06 PM~13450172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont u got a car to try to sell or something? :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Apr 1 2009, 05:23 PM~13455860
> *dont u got a car to try to sell or something? :0
> *





NOPE... :no:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

_*M-O-T-I-V-A-T-I-O-N*_


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 2 2009, 06:42 PM~13468192
> *M-O-T-I-V-A-T-I-O-N
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 2 2009, 08:42 PM~13468192
> *M-O-T-I-V-A-T-I-O-N
> 
> 
> ...





Hawtness... One Day...


----------



## 1963droptop (Feb 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

Mo...I know you didn't stop working on the coversion to clean up a old g-body...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Apr 17 2009, 11:33 AM~13604781
> *Mo...I know you didn't stop working on the coversion to clean up a old g-body...
> *


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Apr 17 2009, 09:33 AM~13604781
> *Mo...I know you didn't stop working on the coversion to clean up a old g-body...
> *


new jobs got him stressed :0


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya+Apr 17 2009, 09:33 AM~13604781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol...i gotta fund these damn 61's somehow :cheesy: 



new job dont pay that much....lol


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Apr 17 2009, 05:21 PM~13607882
> *lol...i gotta fund these damn 61's somehow :cheesy:
> new job dont pay that much....lol
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 65 Impala East LA (Jan 18, 2009)

T T T


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

update:

i got my donor peices for rear taillight sections :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

BRICKS......




Concrete BRICKS....



All Grey BRICKS...



BRICKS....





GUCCI! :roflmao:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 6 2009, 09:37 AM~13801790
> *BRICKS......
> Concrete BRICKS....
> All Grey BRICKS...
> ...


what are u smoking? :uh:


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt for the 61


----------



## 1963droptop (Feb 4, 2009)

TTT for the project to watch... you can do it..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey Mo Im coming to pcola this weekend pm me your number. Id like to swing by with Matthew.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 8 2009, 06:06 AM~14409999
> *Hey Mo Im coming to pcola this weekend pm me your number. Id like to swing by with Matthew.
> *


u got PM...yall coming up to watch the BLUE ANGELS show?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

TTT


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 2 2009, 08:42 PM~13468192
> *M-O-T-I-V-A-T-I-O-N
> 
> 
> ...


  thats some serious motivation right there :worship:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Damn, didn't know you got the Cutlass back, I remember that mofo when you used to be "Wired86" or something like that. Now that I look at you join date, we da same age on here. Man your project and Skim's project is motivating stuff. I could've been done something by now but being oeverseas alot, then the hospital put my stuff on hold, but I'm close to starting my build topic. Can't wait to see it when its done.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

sup Mo? this is Matthew, using Charle's puter. Glad to see you got the Cutty back, if you want to sell it Edwin the boy you sold it to wants it back. He was asking me about that car about a year ago pm me and I'll send you his number, alright Charles is ready to head back to Otown, later project looking good..holla.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

man this boy wired is serious :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 27 2009, 12:00 PM~14592138
> *man this boy wired is serious :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x999999999 :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

ANY UPDATES?? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh I guess I'll tell everybody.......... Mo was closing the vert top and got pinned between the top and the windshield. I heard he was there for days before anybody found him


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 5 2009, 05:02 AM~14680286
> *Oh I guess I'll tell everybody.......... Mo was closing the vert top and got pinned between the top and the windshield. I heard he was there for days before anybody found him
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 5 2009, 06:02 AM~14680286
> *Oh I guess I'll tell everybody.......... Mo was closing the vert top and got pinned between the top and the windshield. I heard he was there for days before anybody found him
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

any updates????


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Well just talked to him and he sounds good (no ****) says hes a little sore from the vert rack crushing his manhood (no ****), but other than that he sounds good.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *LCWARRIOR,* kandychromegsxr


:wave: I see you in here tryin to learn something!! :biggrin:


----------



## LCWARRIOR (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 9 2009, 12:48 AM~14715186
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: LCWARRIOR, kandychromegsxr
> :wave: I see you in here tryin to learn something!!  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH TRYING TO LEARN ! IT SEEMS LIKE ALOT OF WORK BUT WELL WORTH IT! GOOD LUCK ON THE BUILD JUST CAUSE & THANKS DREW FOR ALL YOUR HELP. !


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

still live in pensacoia my 63 vert will be done soon staying in crestview looking four a club to roll with for more motivation


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

at least go take some pics of it and post up


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

progress pics! i love wat u r doing, saving mad time this way! keep it going


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Any new pics?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i think he will get back to it when it cools down here a little 

to damn hot and humid :angry:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 26 2009, 07:51 PM~15195049
> *i think he will get back to it when it cools down here a little
> 
> to damn hot and humid :angry:
> *


:yessad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Sep 27 2009, 10:59 AM~15198109
> *:yessad:
> *


:yessad:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

any new progress pix


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Oct 10 2009, 09:27 PM~15321964
> *any new progress pix
> *


 :0


----------



## nferno (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 31 2009, 09:14 PM~13449433
> *Latest Mo Creation:
> 
> 
> ...


Lol what happend to that kingswood?


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

updates!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Nov 20 2009, 09:41 PM~15732897
> *updates!!
> *


X2


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Nov 20 2009, 10:41 PM~15732897
> *updates!!
> *


x3


----------



## UNO408 (Dec 20, 2008)

x4


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

x5


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

whoa whoa whoa,,,,pump the brakes fellas :biggrin: ...im tryin to get the bubbletop done and out of the way. for something to drive this spring/summer....i havent forgotten about this car..its just gonna take more time to get it like i want it :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> ok,,it was bothering me,,so i had to find out,,i just went out there,and took the h/t vent window,and side window out...and replaced it with the vert window from the buick....came out perfect...i put them side by side and there is about a 2 inch difference...here are the pics,,,looks alot better! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

BTW I need the h/t vents and side windows holla at me


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

grt progress! thanx for keeping us motivated :thumbsup:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

UPDATES? :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

sorry,,,i got sidetracked AGAIN :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## domouc (May 24, 2006)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

WHATS NEW


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Feb 12 2010, 10:51 PM~16599197
> *WHATS NEW
> *


licolns! lol :0 :0 :0


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Feb 13 2010, 02:51 AM~16600155
> *licolns! lol  :0  :0  :0
> *


  :loco:


----------



## EastValleyLowLow (Dec 24, 2007)

damn another inspiring page keep up the good work ! cant wait to see it primered down


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EastValleyLowLow_@Mar 11 2010, 08:01 PM~16865012
> *damn another inspiring page keep up the good work ! cant wait to see it primered down
> *


x2


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

wtf... no updates? Tampa lowrider didn't give you any motivation??


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Apr 13 2010, 05:00 PM~17181716
> *wtf... no updates? Tampa lowrider didn't give you any motivation??
> *


 :0 :yes: where were u at? i didnt get to meet u either


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Apr 13 2010, 05:00 PM~17182461
> *:0  :yes: where were u at? i didnt get to meet u either
> *


Don't change the subject :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 13 2010, 06:10 PM~17182571
> *Don't change the subject :biggrin:
> *


 :0 honestly...im in a delima with which project to finish first..i want to work on all 3...but its just me here...solo....  i need to move to a place where i can get some help


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Apr 13 2010, 05:12 PM~17182597
> *:0 honestly...im in a delima with which project to finish first..i want to work on all 3...but its just me here...solo....  i need to move to a place where i can get some help
> *


YOU CAN DO IT!!!!


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Apr 13 2010, 06:25 PM~17182726
> *YOU CAN DO IT!!!!
> *


 :nosad: 



























anybody hiring in Cali.,Tx. or south FL.? :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Apr 13 2010, 05:12 PM~17182597
> *:0 honestly...im in a delima with which project to finish first..i want to work on all 3...but its just me here...solo....  i need to move to a place where i can get some help
> *


pack up an come on to the big TX :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

or let me get the bubbletop and that sloves a third of your delima


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 13 2010, 10:59 PM~17186126
> *pack up an come on to the big TX :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

"I was looking at the rag yesterday just tripping on the long road I have ahead of me. Its like every square inch of that bitch needs some love but I refuse to lose. This car is not gonna beat my ass."-Skim


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Apr 13 2010, 08:00 PM~17182461
> *:0  :yes: where were u at? i didnt get to meet u either
> *



I showed up last minute. I drove to the show to pick someone up so they could come back to my house to check out my rag. I ended up walking around the show for an hour and headed back to my house to finish the deal.. Maybe next time! Know of any droptops for sale in FL (no projects)


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Apr 13 2010, 05:12 PM~17182597
> *:0 honestly...im in a delima with which project to finish first..i want to work on all 3...but its just me here...solo....  i need to move to a place where i can get some help
> *


Crestview if you need help call me anytime homie now I'll be working on my frame my homie groc will post pics soon


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jrcerda_@Apr 14 2010, 08:00 AM~17189210
> *Crestview if you need help call me anytime homie now I'll be working on my frame my homie groc will post pics soon
> *


 :h5:


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## ODOGG (Nov 12, 2002)

can't wait to see it done


----------



## wired61's girl (Oct 3, 2002)

Sure would be nice to cruise in your vert one year :happysad:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired61's girl_@Jul 5 2010, 09:04 PM~17968155
> *Sure would be nice to cruise in your vert one year  :happysad:
> *


mo said u wont let him work on it


----------



## wired61's girl (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jul 5 2010, 08:05 PM~17968163
> *mo said u wont let him work on it
> *


Yeah right....he lied to you!!!! He'll get back to work on it soon as it cools off im sure...too hot and humid here


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jul 5 2010, 11:05 PM~17968163
> *mo said u wont let him work on it
> *


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jul 5 2010, 07:05 PM~17968163
> *mo said u wont let him work on it
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

> sorry,,,i got sidetracked AGAIN :cheesy: Can you hit me 619 381-2943!!!!!!!!thanks


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

61 guys are crazy! :worship: props to you man she is coming along great!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

:0


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jrcerda_@Apr 14 2010, 12:00 PM~17189210
> *Crestview if you need help call me anytime homie now I'll be working on my frame my homie groc will post pics soon
> *



hno:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Any new pics?


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 15 2011, 06:15 PM~19878031
> *Any new pics?
> *


you don't wanna see them :0  :wow:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

I roll thru Pensecola all the time when I'm on my way to Niceville(15 minutes from Crestview) if ever need a hand just lemme know.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 16 2011, 06:33 PM~19886870
> *I roll thru Pensecola all the time when I'm on my way to Niceville(15 minutes from Crestview) if ever need a hand just lemme know.
> *


My dad and sister live in Niceville.. I used to about 14 years ago..


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323) (Jul 25, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: 

























































http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h278/juicedkandy/DSC00319.jpg[/img
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Detour64 (Jan 4, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Keep up the progress Homie. Im using it for inspiration :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 20 2011, 02:51 AM~20591557
> *Keep up the progress Homie. Im using it for inspiration  :biggrin:
> *


on stand by right now..tryin to either find a house to buy..or build...so...had to put this on hold for a little bit....wont be too much longer


----------



## Detour64 (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@May 20 2011, 03:22 PM~20594738
> *on stand by right now..tryin to either find a house to buy..or build...so...had to put this on hold for a little bit....wont be too much longer
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@May 20 2011, 02:22 PM~20594738
> *on stand by right now..tryin to either find a house to buy..or build...so...had to put this on hold for a little bit....wont be too much longer
> *


----------



## Detour64 (Jan 4, 2003)




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

Detour64 said:


>


get on his ass Pablo, he needs to finish this or Dayja Vu.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

SOMEONE NEEDS TO MOTIVATE HIM :run:


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

what happened with this project is he still building it or what id love to see some updates :boink:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

corky said:


> what happened with this project is he still building it or what id love to see some updates :boink:


he's about to get a new crib and will be hitting it again, he'll be coming back with a fresh shop and shit to get rolling again might be a few months though.


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

Looking good. Projects like this make me want to study body work


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

Im suppose to close on the house on June 7th...so..it wont be too much longer and ill get back on it!!stay tuned! and thanks guys


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

just got my rotisserie....body cart...and door braces from Classic Customs..thank u again Tommy......bout to be on and poppin again!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

DAMNNNN thought you had retired on us


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

regal ryda said:


> DAMNNNN thought you had retired on us


lol...naw,,,just been on hold for a little bit...but....not for long!!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

wired61 said:


> just got my rotisserie....body cart...and door braces from Classic Customs..thank u again Tommy......bout to be on and poppin again!!


Nice I just got mine also


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: coming out sic


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

wired61 said:


> just got my rotisserie....body cart...and door braces from Classic Customs..thank u again Tommy......bout to be on and poppin again!!


that's whats up :thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

wired61 said:


> just got my rotisserie....body cart...and door braces from Classic Customs..thank u again Tommy......bout to be on and poppin again!!


Very nice! Can't wait to see this thing finished


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

Groc006 said:


> Very nice! Can't wait to see this thing finished


thanks man.. i might be gettin Jallme to help me out!..lol


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

thanks guys...im startin to get excited again about it!!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

wired61 said:


> thanks man.. i might be gettin Jallme to help me out!..lol


I'm sure he'll go help you out. Plus he's got a 64 hard top he wants to convert to a Rag. So maybe you can give him pointers on that


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Cant wait to see her come to life


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

wired61 said:


> thanks guys...im startin to get excited again about it!!


Thats whats up brother :h5:


----------



## Boxx'd Out 87 (Jan 13, 2011)

Jus went thru all 51 pages nice build!!!!:thumbsup: inspirational anymo progress????


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

give me a call whenever ready for some work


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHATS UP WITH THE BUILD AND W61 HOMIE


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Good job on the build,bro........can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

It's awesome to see an ambitious project coming together steadily. Good luck on it, and when there's days you need multiple people to help out, send me a message. I'll add one more body. I'm in Panama City.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

anybody got Mo's number


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

regal ryda said:


> anybody got Mo's number


I do. Not sure if I should just hand out people's numbers thou.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

thank u everybody...its bout to go on rottisserie..i have just a little more metal work to do,,then its on!!....Mike...PM me


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

LOCOS4LIFE(323) said:


> :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:wave: 

:dunno: 

:h5:


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

TTT for the bROther in Florida


----------



## Detour64 (Jan 4, 2003)

Mo post update pics!!!


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

TTT

Nice Build :thumbsup:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)




----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)




----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)




----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Man you put in some serious work on this :worship:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Glad to see your back on it! :thumbsup:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

HEY MO, SHIT LOOKS AWESOME!! GLAD TO SEE YOUR STILL AROUND PUTTING IN WORK. LEMME KNOW IF YOU COME ACROSS A NICE STERRING WHEEL FOR A 61.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

wired61 said:


> View attachment 630745


:thumbsup:


----------



## Detour64 (Jan 4, 2003)

you need to start your WAGON TOPIC!!!


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

wired61 said:


> View attachment 630746





mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 thank u sir 



crucialjp said:


> Man you put in some serious work on this :worship:


been trying...my new 61 parkwood wagon got me slowed down for a minute..lol



Groc006 said:


> Glad to see your back on it! :thumbsup:


tryin to get my wagon done real quick and ill get back on it,,almost ready for rotisserrie!!



BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> HEY MO, SHIT LOOKS AWESOME!! GLAD TO SEE YOUR STILL AROUND PUTTING IN WORK. LEMME KNOW IF YOU COME ACROSS A NICE STERRING WHEEL FOR A 61.


man..lol..i need one too..so if u find 2..lemme know!!



big C said:


> :thumbsup:


 



Detour64 said:


> you need to start your WAGON TOPIC!!!


yeah, i need to...maybe ill make one soon,,,after the rest of my parts get here


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Seen this in the junkyard when I was out in Texas factory 4 speed car


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

damn man..u shoulda got that.....and that 63 wagon..lol


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

wired61 said:


> damn man..u shoulda got that.....and that 63 wagon..lol


Kinda glad I moved away from texas or my yard would look like just like that junk yard did lol. Full of all kinds of junk.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Where was it at.....


Mo did you ever send me your number


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

Pm Mike


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice f'n work!!!


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

MOOOOOOO, good to see you haven't given up on this!


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

thanks guys.......what up Ant!!!...u gotta see what motor im puttin in the 61 wagon!!!


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

KAKALAK said:


> Nice f'n work!!!


thanks man,,,caddy lookin good!!!


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Every time I visit this page I'm amazed.


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

Bad ass topic.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

lookin good!


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

.....just sold wagon to focus back on this...havent given up..just lost direction on it....but..been putting in alot of hours on it the past month...ordered over 11k in parts and interior for it..I have everything for it...just down to metalwork and bodywork. .I have a pallet of stuff that will be sent for chrome soon!!..ill try to keep this more updated as it goes...stay tuned. 










Out with the old.pieced together mess...


....in with new and 2dr metal..


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Looking good! Glad you back on it


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Back from the dead. Looking good ?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

X61


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice moe :thumbsup:


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

Updates?uffin:


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

:drama:


----------



## bludeuce (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice conversion work here dude...:thumbsup:


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

Any updates?:dunno:


----------

